# FUCK CLOUDFLARE



## The Un-Clit (Sep 3, 2022)

Seriously. Except for a certain glowie, no one real has threatened Keffals or anyone else for that matter, and Cloudflare's decision is utterly gutless and spineless.

I will never have anything to do with this company nor will I ever recommend it for any service for anyone I speak to about it. While I am no longer directly involved in IT or decision making, I know a fuck of a lot of network admins and managers who are, and who listen. I may not cost Cloudflare much business by myself, but among the 16,000+ active Kiwis surely 3,000 or more are directly involved in IT to a certain extent, and I am hopeful that overall we will cost them millions.

By trying to become the law (based on a post that was deleted almost immediately as any sensible site admin would do, yet was still somehow screenshotted by Keffals before it could be deleted.....hmmmm......) they have buggered their reputation among not just Kiwis and their kin, but their customer base as well. Who wants to be hosted or 'protected' by a company that is proven to take the law into their own hands and might decide to block them at any time?

Gutless and untrustworthy, that's Cloudflare.


----------



## Freya (Sep 3, 2022)

They said they wouldn't cave to pressure....


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't fuck Cloudflare. You might get AIDS.


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm much more mad about them because they released that statement yesterday and then LIED ABOUT THE FUCKING SITE so they could cuck out and avoid admitting they just have no balls.

Just take down the site right away if you're gonna instead of being a dishonest fuck about it all.

And I guess they're fucking camping on the domain now?? I hope Null can get it back.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 3, 2022)

Trannies once again proving how disgusting they are. Hate them, and any troon with an account here is just as vile as the ones who started this shit.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 3, 2022)

Surely setting this precedent won't have any future deleterious consequences when the rainbow brigade doesn't get what it wants.


----------



## bigfuccbuck (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare has and always will be a big fucking joke, gotta love that 90% of the internet (lower case I)  goes offline a few times a year when they have issues. When is the meshnet coming?


----------



## Noumi (Sep 3, 2022)

"Imminent and emergency threat to human life" sounds like a government alert warning the population of zombies or some shit


----------



## tehpope (Sep 3, 2022)

I think Jimmy Dore put it best. "If you don't stand by your ethics and values when its hard to do it, then they're not values. They're hobbies."


----------



## WE'RE ALL GONNA (Sep 3, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> I'm much more mad about them because they released that statement yesterday and then LIED ABOUT THE FUCKING SITE so they could cuck out and avoid admitting they just have no balls.





> However, as the pressure campaign escalated, so did the rhetoric on the Kiwifarms site. Feeling attacked, users of the site became even more aggressive. Over the last two weeks, we have proactively reached out to law enforcement in multiple jurisdictions highlighting what we believe are *potential criminal acts and imminent threats to human life* that were posted to the site.


Best part is that they didn't even elaborate on what was so heinous. No examples, nothing. Absolute cowards.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Sep 3, 2022)

This was such an obvious false flag. This was a false bunting.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 3, 2022)

Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

They didn't just suspend their service, they blocked the site. Are they legally allowed to do that?


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

WE'RE ALL GONNA said:


> Best part is that they didn't even elaborate on what was so heinous. No examples, nothing. Absolute cowards.


No examples because there fucking weren't any and they know it. 

I am not a lawyer but I really _want _this to qualify as defamation in some way.  It's a _blatant_ lie.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Sep 3, 2022)

I legit fucking thought it was a joke when I read the words "imminent and dangerous threat to human life". What a bitch move lmao.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 3, 2022)

Congratulations retards now that they know you cave to pressure you just won the privilege of getting harassed whenever anyone wants something baleeted off the web. Hope you enjoy paying for all that arbitrary overhead you just magically created out of thin air when you determined yourself chief Internet adjudicator.


----------



## Retink (Sep 3, 2022)

Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation





Oh, and Keffals tweeted that the "threat" was deleted by mods like it would on any mainstream site


----------



## Aegir (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> They didn't just suspend their service, they blocked the site. Are they legally allowed to do that?


They're not blocking the site. That isn't how it works. @Null has his domain pointed at cloudflare, which then points to the site. This allows cloudflare to act as a proxy for the site so front-on ddos attacks will not work as they resolve to cloudflare and not the server KF is hosted on. Jersh could point it towards his server and bypass CF, but it would lead to his server getting ddosed directly.

Edit: to be even more clear, Josh has his domain name (site name p much) on a separate registrar. He can change where that destination is whenever he wants. Cuckflare owns no part of the KF infrastructure and none of the site's data and was only acting as a middleman between the site and the users.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Sep 3, 2022)

Glad my retarded ass didn't have to figure out TOR to shitpost
Go fuck yourselves Cloudflare, you absolute faggots. On the off chance you're actually genuine, you set a dangerous precedent that is gonna fuck you over in the long run. Good luck with the next 4chan shooting niggers.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Sep 3, 2022)

I felt like I was losing brain cells while reading this. 






			https://blog.cloudflare.com/kiwifarms-blocked/
		



			https://archive.ph/5ziDX


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 3, 2022)

I just wanted to talk about movies and videogames, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> No examples because there fucking weren't any and they know it.
> 
> I am not a lawyer but I really _want _this to qualify as defamation in some way.  It's a _blatant_ lie.


This is what I've seen cited. Apparently Keffals was tweeting about it.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## themasterlurker (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> They didn't just suspend their service, they blocked the site. Are they legally allowed to do that?





			https://www.cloudflare.com/website-terms/
		


tl;dr they can change whatever they want whenever they want

12. CHANGES TO THESE TERMS

Cloudflare reserves the right to make modifications to these Terms at any time. Revised versions of these Terms will be posted to this Website. Unless otherwise specified, any modifications to the Terms will take effect the day they are posted to this Website. If you do not agree with the revised Terms, your sole and exclusive remedy will be to discontinue your use of the Websites and Online Services.


----------



## Valery Irinei (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare has been bullied into blocking content because of butthurt trannies. SAD!


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> This is what I've seen cited. Apparently Keffals was tweeting about it.
> View attachment 3676975


That got fucking jannied right away.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> That got fucking jannied right away.


Interesting that Keffals could snag a screenshot of it then. Almost like it was a false flag.


----------



## tehpope (Sep 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation
> View attachment 3676964


----------



## Hoss Delgado (Sep 3, 2022)

I expected this would happen even after CF's response. Happy to see we're back online even faster than anticipated.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

Aegir said:


> They're not blocking the site. That isn't how it works. @Null has his domain pointed at cloudflare, which then points to the site. This allows cloudflare to act as a proxy for the site so front-on ddos attacks will not work as they resolve to cloud cloudflare and not the server KF is hosted on. Jersh could point it towards his server and bypass CF, but it would lead to his server getting ddosed directly.


Thanks for the explanation.
Are there alternatives to cloudflare? Josh never seemed very worried about them dropping the site, he probably has a plan, right? R ...right?


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation
> View attachment 3676964
> 
> Oh, and Keffals tweeted that the "threat" was deleted by mods like it would on any mainstream site
> View attachment 3676983


"the mods banned someone for making a threat, they're in full damage control mode"


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 3, 2022)

Lucas really thought that CloudFlare was our only hosting option? 

What a faggot.

He’s just causing more of a Streisand effect onto himself every time this happens


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> Are there alternatives to cloudflare? Josh never seemed very worried about them dropping the site, he probably has a plan, right? R ...right?


we're using one right now on the .ru, DDoSGuard. Cloudflare DDoS protection was never that important for the site due to the fact that our IPs are publicly known anyway, but the precedent it sets is horrific.


----------



## El Goblina (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> Are there alternatives to cloudflare? Josh never seemed very worried about them dropping the site, he probably has a plan, right? R ...right?


Are you not accessing from the .ru domain? I got a DDoS-Guard landing page while it verified I was human.


----------



## byuu (Sep 3, 2022)

Someone made a death threat on Facebook once.
Why is Cloudflare not blocking this imminent and emergency threat to human life?


----------



## I am vomit (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't know where this threat of violence thing came from. I don't want to hurt or kill anyone I just want to make horribly offensive jokes and laugh at how offensive things are. If they don't like it then they shouldn't read it. But I also am uncomfortable with the power shift that puts child abusers on a pedestal while treating me like I committed a hate crime because I think the word tranny is funny. It's pretty uncomfortable that these people think I should be hurt or killed when all I'm doing is laughing on an internet forum at the public information they put out themselves, yet we're the ones who are considered violent.


----------



## Retink (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Interesting that Keffals could snag a screenshot of it then. Almost like it was a false flag.


False flag or not, it was deleted instantly by mods like it would have been on any mainstream site. It's insane that a "threat", made by a random user who was removed for making such "threat" is somehow attributed to the site instead of being treated like any other platform that has user generated content and attributed to the user who is breaking site rules.


----------



## Sneeder Griffin (Sep 3, 2022)

Matthew Prince thread when?


----------



## TheStabident (Sep 3, 2022)

AmazingEagle said:


> I felt like I was losing brain cells while reading this.
> 
> View attachment 3676965
> 
> ...


Unprecedented emergency and immediate threat to human life? This is the biggest fucking load of bullshit I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> Are there alternatives to cloudflare? Josh never seemed very worried about them dropping the site, he probably has a plan, right? R ...right?


All cloudflare did for the site is DDOS mitigation. As you recall, we've been successfully DDOS'ed in spite of that, so they were just a benefit, not a necessity.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> False flag or not, it was deleted instantly by mods like it would have been on any mainstream site. It's insane that a "threat", made by a random user who was removed for making such "threat" is somehow attributed to the site instead of being treated like any other platform that has user generated content and attributed to the user who is breaking site rules.


they're just pretending section 230 is already dead lol


----------



## Islamic Taylor Swift (Sep 3, 2022)

And lo, did the internet’s last bulwark of free expression tremble and fall, for naught but the promise of a few teaspoons of girlsperm.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Sep 3, 2022)

You will never get us down you pedos


----------



## JT Marlin (Sep 3, 2022)

Freya said:


> They said they wouldn't cave to pressure....


Never trust an American company, especially one that is publicly traded to not cave to pressure.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Sep 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation
> View attachment 3676964
> 
> Oh, and Keffals tweeted that the "threat" was deleted by mods like it would on any mainstream site
> View attachment 3676983


Typical, they are never happy. No capitulation is enough, they've already deemed him the "enemy" and can't break that programming. 
This is why if I'm ever called on my posts anywhere, I will never apologise, and never explain.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

Neet Tokusatsu said:


> I just wanted to talk about movies and videogames, is that too much to ask?


*in a nasally, nerd voice vocal-fried by HRT* Yes.


----------



## Retink (Sep 3, 2022)

Secret Messages said:


> they're just pretending section 230 is already dead lol


The most insane part is Keffals publicly stated the post was deleted by mods, as all rule violating content is, and somehow it's still KF being evil. It's absolutely absurd and will probably hurt Cloudflare's reputation long term.


----------



## Bismyth (Sep 3, 2022)

Are people seriously surprised after all of the cuckouts Cloudflare have done over the past 6-7 years? The damn service is a fed prop, I remember nothing but problems with cripplechan.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

Secret Messages said:


> we're using one right now on the .ru, DDoSGuard. Cloudflare DDoS protection was never that important for the site due to the fact that our IPs are publicly known anyway, but the precedent it sets is horrific.


If there are competitors, they will get the business, right?

DDoS protection is vital for any website, and quite a few of them probably don't want paid protection from a company that already has withdrawn protection multiple times as soon as the media and twitter screeches a bit


----------



## n1gof (Sep 3, 2022)

boombooms and guns in Belfast!!! be careful guys!!!


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Sep 3, 2022)

PRAISE RUSSIA

FUCK THE HOHOL PIGS


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Sep 3, 2022)

(ahem)

I hate the antichrist.


----------



## erebus87 (Sep 3, 2022)

This just makes me hate trannies even more and I didn't even think that was possible


----------



## Zvantastika (Sep 3, 2022)

CloudFlare?, surely you mean ClownFlare ~


----------



## AmazingEagle (Sep 3, 2022)

TheStabident said:


> Unprecedented emergency and immediate threat to human life? This is the biggest fucking load of bullshit I've ever seen in my life.


This is what happens when you rely on Twitter for all of your information.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

Hoss Delgado said:


> I expected this would happen even after CF's response. Happy to see we're back online even faster than anticipated.


It's a bandaid fix at best, unfortunately. Josh hasn't moved to Kalilingrad and his servers to Moscow for a good reason.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Shower Steam Smoke Alarm (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


The 2SLGBBQ+- propaganda apparently works. Normies genuinely feel bad for their "struggle" to attain gender enlightenment or whatever. One of my childhood friends "came out" (i.e. made a social media post) as "genderqueer" (i.e. more special than you) while still being a white upper-middle-class heterosexual and received a ton of support and praise from many mutual friends who I thought would clear-eyed on the topic. The gender epiphany is not any more profound than, say, being goth, but somehow is totally captivating to the average person. The man is fundamentally unchanged aside from a newfound demand for special treatment, because he decided his experience of attraction (or perhaps the pornography-fuelled deconstruction of it) is somehow unique and needs special labels.
Imagine if we treated other things similarly, like favourite colours. *Female bluefavors are systematically oppressed because of the cisheteronormative framework of baby boy blue! Justice will never be achieved as long as society isn't actively working to deconstruct itself to accommodate!*


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> It's a bandaid fix at best, unfortunately. Josh hasn't moved to Kalilingrad and his servers to Moscow for a good reason.


At this rate, Russia will be the freest place for Josh to host from.


----------



## Moon Pigeon (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> Are there alternatives to cloudflare? Josh never seemed very worried about them dropping the site, he probably has a plan, right? R ...right?


You're currently accessing the farms _on_ his plan, buddy. Jersh has made it fairly clear that he's looking into multiple different options in the event that Cloudflare dropped KF (which he did not think would happen, according to him.) The .ru and .onion domains were one such backup plan. He's apparently been working on decentralizing his infrastructure and talking with several people about different options for a surface web provider.

This is far from the end; Null is one of the most autistically committed people on the planet when it comes to maintaining his website. The day our glorious leader bends the knee is the day the site goes down for good, and that faggot has been committed enough to move countries, run through multiple companies and payment providers, and outright tell government agencies trying to censor him to go fuck themselves.

To put it simply, Cloudflare deciding to cave to the mob in this instance isn't _really_ a problem for KF, it's a huge black stain on Cloudflare's reputation. The reason we were using Cloudflare is because they don't have an issue with, as they put it, "revolting content". This is one more step down the staircase to the depths of Jersh finding different ways to keep the site up. The mob may feel it has won, but largely they have done nothing. 

For Keffals, it is the crowning achievement of her life. For Jersh it was Saturday.

ffs i just browse this site to watch shitty youtubers fall further off the deep end of destroying their lives, why does keffals have to keep making us defend free speech by tooth and nail


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 3, 2022)

For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:


In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."

To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Sep 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation
> View attachment 3676964
> 
> Oh, and Keffals tweeted that the "threat" was deleted by mods like it would on any mainstream site
> View attachment 3676983


Apparently its a fucking crime to moderate a website.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

Moon Pigeon said:


> You're currently accessing the farms _on_ his plan, buddy. Jersh has made it fairly clear that he's looking into multiple different options in the event that Cloudflare dropped KF (which he did not think would happen, according to him.) The .ru and .onion domains were one such backup plan. He's apparently been working on decentralizing his infrastructure and talking with several people about different options for a surface web provider.
> 
> This is far from the end; Null is one of the most autistically committed people on the planet when it comes to maintaining his website. The day our glorious leader bends the knee is the day the site goes down for good, and that faggot has been committed enough to move countries, run through multiple companies and payment providers, and outright tell government agencies trying to censor him to go fuck themselves.
> 
> ...


>her

lmao


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 3, 2022)

so hold on, let me get this straight

kiwifarms.net was DDOS'd or something when it was under cloudflare, right? it took 3 or 4 days of downtime just to get it back up. meanwhile when cloudflare outright drops the site out of nowhere, null, who is utterly shocked and literally just woke up, can get the sites back up on the backup domains and onion sites in less than 30 minutes? what's the point of cloudflare if some guy in his spare time can literally do a better job than a professional team of people with a network of over 200 cities and millions of dollars behind their name?


----------



## Bismyth (Sep 3, 2022)

Shower Steam Smoke Alarm said:


> The 2SLGBBQ+- propaganda apparently works. Normies genuinely feel bad for their "struggle" to attain gender enlightenment or whatever. One of my childhood friends "came out" (i.e. made a social media post) as "genderqueer" (i.e. more special than you) while still being a white upper-middle-class heterosexual and received a ton of support and praise from many mutual friends who I thought would clear-eyed on the topic. The gender epiphany is not any more profound than, say, being goth, but somehow is totally captivating to the average person. The man is fundamentally unchanged aside from a newfound demand for special treatment, because he decided his experience of attraction (or perhaps the pornography-fuelled deconstruction of it) is somehow unique and needs special labels.
> Imagine if we treated other things similarly, like favourite colours. *Female bluefavors are systematically oppressed because of the cisheteronormative framework of baby boy blue! Justice will never be achieved as long as society isn't actively working to deconstruct itself to accommodate!*


It's more that the troon shit came from Obama legalzing the American government being able to openly use propaganda on American citizens again around 2013, that's when the troon shit went into overdrive. They're literal glowfaggots.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> so hold on, let me get this straight
> 
> kiwifarms.net was DDOS'd or something when it was under cloudflare, right? it took 3 or 4 days of downtime just to get it back up. meanwhile when cloudflare outright drops the site out of nowhere, null, who is utterly shocked and literally just woke up, can get the sites back up on the backup domains and onion sites in less than 30 minutes? what's the point of cloudflare if some guy in his spare time can literally do a better job than a professional team of people with a network of over 200 cities and millions of dollars behind their name?


I don't think the ru host ever went through cloudflare, not to give them any credit.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> so hold on, let me get this straight
> 
> kiwifarms.net was DDOS'd or something when it was under cloudflare, right? it took 3 or 4 days of downtime just to get it back up. meanwhile when cloudflare outright drops the site out of nowhere, null, who is utterly shocked and literally just woke up, can get the sites back up on the backup domains and onion sites in less than 30 minutes? what's the point of cloudflare if some guy in his spare time can literally do a better job than a professional team of people with a network of over 200 cities and millions of dollars behind their name?


Null's autistic power shines brighter than some stars


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 3, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> so hold on, let me get this straight
> 
> kiwifarms.net was DDOS'd or something when it was under cloudflare, right? it took 3 or 4 days of downtime just to get it back up. meanwhile when cloudflare outright drops the site out of nowhere, null, who is utterly shocked and literally just woke up, can get the sites back up on the backup domains and onion sites in less than 30 minutes? what's the point of cloudflare if some guy in his spare time can literally do a better job than a professional team of people with a network of over 200 cities and millions of dollars behind their name?


Cloudflare exists to keep a stranglehold on the internet so that the powers that be can keep their iron grip on internet infrastructure.


----------



## Shringlecrink (Sep 3, 2022)

Trannies really do ruin everything I just want to laugh at losers online and say sneed


----------



## Bismyth (Sep 3, 2022)

Blackhole said:


> Cloudflare exists to keep a stranglehold on the internet so that the powers that be can keep their iron grip on internet infrastructure.


That's exactly it, sites were being DDoS'd to get them stuck on Cloudflare.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 3, 2022)

Considering this never actually shuts the site down permanently, it’s just kinda annoying


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."
> 
> To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.


One can only pray that the tech bubble pops, and it will eventually. Whatever comes next will be an opportunity for people in tech free of the California brainrot to take the reins and improve the Internet. Considering how many techies leave Silicon Valley due to the suffocating corporate woke culture, I think it's safe to say that there are more Joshes out there than one might think.

I will take your rainbows now, please.


----------



## Retink (Sep 3, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."
> 
> To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.



This is the most frustrating part:




The reason was stated that it was due to escalating threats, but what the threats were wasn't mentioned. When reference of those threats were found, they were one post that was removed by moderators quickly and Keffals stated in a tweet the offending post was deleted long before the site went down. It's obnoxious that tech platforms have no transparency about what the offending content is, what was incorrect about how it was handled, and so forth. It's not just Cloudflare, it's the same shit on Youtube for example where you can have a strike but not told what the offending content is or what can be done to rectify it.

More so, let's say Null increases the mod team and such content is deleted faster, does that mean Cloudflare would be fine with the site again as the issue is resolved? I doubt it, and that's just more of the issue, there's no path to redemption in a sense, it's just "oops something happened once, we won't even explain what it really was, and you're gone for good."


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 3, 2022)

I didn't think cloudflare would bitch out either.

I don't know what went on behind the scenes, or who did what, or if it was press coverage that caused some important partner to threaten cloudflare, but there was some reason for their mealy mouthed "Oh, it's ok, I'm sure they'll find another provider, just like 8chan and the daily stormer! This isn't the end!". Who the fuck are they trying to reassure, exactly?

And on what planet does the person providing DDOS security become the one to make a call about how quickly law enforcement is responding to supposedly genuine threats? I don't know what's going on, but I'm angry in a way more genuine sense than usual.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Sep 3, 2022)

Neet Tokusatsu said:


> I just wanted to talk about movies and videogames, is that too much to ask?


Only if you demand more troons in those games and movies.


----------



## toledo (Sep 3, 2022)

Bismyth said:


> That's exactly it, sites were being DDoS'd to get them stuck on Cloudflare.


It's Rob Pike's Spamhaus cartel all over again!


----------



## Furry Trash (Sep 3, 2022)

Another seal of the free Internet has been broken

Слава ДДоС-Гвард


----------



## LucyDropper (Sep 3, 2022)

You would think by now corporations as well as people in general would know that caving into these people making demands like this never benefits you. It's like giving money to extortionists, once they know you'll give it to them why would they ever stop?


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 3, 2022)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Considering this never actually shuts the site down permanently, it’s just kinda annoying


i've had pizzas delivered that take longer than null took to get the backup domains online


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."
> 
> To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.


The hybris and moral arrogance of tech companies is really rustling my jimmies.
Who the fuck do they think they are, making the call what site and what content is allowed and acceptable, and what not? Nothing illegal happened.
They are not the police, a judge or a elected representative. They are a fucking service provider.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?



You have enough black people that don’t “act the way they’re supposed to” to have an effect on public perception. Same goes for women, gays, Hispanics, Asians, lesbians, etc. Now within the trans community you have a 99% “obedience” rate, therefore they get the most “cookies”. Think about it that way.


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> The hybris and moral arrogance of tech companies is really rustling my jimmies.
> Who the fuck do they think they are, making the call what site and what content is allowed and acceptable, and what not? Nothing illegal happened.
> They are not the police, a judge or a elected representative. They are a fucking service provider.


Liberalism with a good helping of god complex.


----------



## Resident Cheeser (Sep 3, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."


This guy is so fucking retarded. It's not about what we'd call "due process" because they aren't beholden to the 5th or 14th amendment - they aren't the fucking government, and if they were, they would be DENYING due process. Due process would be NOT arbitrarily deciding to take the content down, and actually trying to get to the bottom of the situation before taking any actions.

If the government – which actually does (allegedly) care about due process – hasn't done anything about the content even after you inform them about it, maybe the content isn't illegal? Unless, god forbid, you don't actually care about due process, and just take it down anyways because you feel like it. Which is, of course, what happened here.


----------



## Chernabog (Sep 3, 2022)

The White Man Marches On.

YWNBAW.


----------



## Gamercat (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Zoobles (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey some of you guys are cool so don't go to 1.1.1.1 tomorrow


----------



## Baguette Child (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare are the biggest fucking cucks on the internet. To post a statement about how you stand on free speech and then the next day fuck over a customer whose speech some people dislike is just about the weakest shit imaginable. Cowards.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Sep 3, 2022)

I love how they said the decision wasn't made due to the growing pressure and movement, but that it was due to the growing pressure and movement.


----------



## huecoffs02 (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll have to repeat myself...

Cloud flare and Keffals are fat and I WOULD NOT have sex with them.


----------



## New Account (Sep 3, 2022)

They waited until the long Holiday weekend to pull this bullshit so people cant sell their stock.


----------



## Bitcoin Henchman (Sep 3, 2022)

I felt like I was reading backwards through the whole statement especially thinking back on the last one, Cloudflare is run by cowards with fake principles


----------



## Coelacanth (Sep 3, 2022)

Oh thank fuck Null's worked overtime to bring us back.

Dear Troons and Cloudfags, for once I will put the edgy jokes aside and talk seriously. Congrats on proving once and for all that you are the very things you claim to be fighting against. Of course you will not care for this comment because you ultimately see yourselves as heroes, but unlike in the "empowering" works of fiction you worship there will come a day when you _won't _be able to scream, stomp your heels and make things disappear. And on that day, without a doubt, you will learn this lesson painfully and realise that maybe just having a few weirdos like us talking about you wasn't the worst thing in the goddamn world.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


Sorry for the late reply and if someone already post something similar but I guess they might have help from some guys behind the curtains like Schwab, Soros, etc...

Edit: On the other hand, let's see if it might ignite a Streisand effect.


----------



## Hyro (Sep 3, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Oh thank fuck Null's worked overtime to bring us back.
> 
> Dear Troons and Cloudfags, for once I will put the edgy jokes aside and talk seriously. Congrats on proving once and for all that you are the very things you claim to be fighting against. Of course you will not care for this comment because you ultimately see yourselves as heroes, but unlike in the "empowering" works of fiction you worship there will come a day when you _won't _be able to scream, stomp your heels and make things disappear. And on that day, without a doubt, you will learn this lesson painfully and realise that maybe just having a few weirdos like us talking about you wasn't the worst thing in the goddamn world.


Null's ability to keep the site going is admirable. If there's ever a nuclear holocaust I can guarantee the only survivors will be cockroaches, DSP and kiwifarms.


----------



## draggs (Sep 3, 2022)

lol these silly troons


----------



## Day of the Cope (Sep 3, 2022)

And the applecart has finally been flipped the fuck over. Cloudflare has shown that it is willing to cave into public pressure. They have shown they are willing to bend the knee in the face of a mob. Not exactly surprised consider the statement took swipes at Dailystormer and 8chan by publicly chastising the sites.


----------



## Hepativore (Sep 3, 2022)

The problem is, now that we have a Russian domain, might this not lead to ISPs and politicians attempting to ban us because of all of the anti-Russia hysteria?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

One amusing thing about this recent development is the sheer tech illiteracy displayed on both sides. /pol/ is doom posting, keffals army of groomed children are celebrating. Meanwhile Josh has been saying for weeks now this isn't close to the end and even an ounce of understanding as to how the *I*nternet works would let you know that. Absolute midwits everywhere.


----------



## tigergrinder (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


They're all pedophiles.


----------



## Ninon42 (Sep 3, 2022)

Fuck em


----------



## Day of the Cope (Sep 3, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> The problem is, now that we have a Russian domain, might this not lead to ISPs and politicians attempting to ban us because of all of the anti-Russia hysteria?


Nah, the normies have updated current_thing.exe and only care about "muh student loan gibs".


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

PinstripeLuns said:


> I love how they said the decision wasn't made due to the growing pressure and movement, but that it was due to the growing pressure and movement.


WHAT PRESSURE? It was literally just a fucking twitter hashtag.
LUCAS' OWN SITE USES CLOUDFLARE
They can't even boycott it.
I am losing mind over how retarded this is.


----------



## manic dainty gorl (Sep 3, 2022)

This is some absolute fucking bullshit my friends.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


>


wtf, i now support russia and want them to conquer ukraine. glory to the motherland. 


the thing is, they done goofed. see the troons and terminally online twiter-rats have now learned that cloudflare will bend to pressure. see the reply on the hacker-news where the person is explaining that they now see cloudflare as agreeing that they(cloud flare) are responsible for the sites which receive their service. the twitter mob is still angry at them, so by removing kiwi farms they haven't placated the mob, but instead they have embolden it to continue after them whenever there is a site which the mob doesnt like. 


 cloudflare you just fucked yourself and will from now until you go bankrupt be pestered by troons and everyone else online to take down this site and that site.


----------



## Day of the Cope (Sep 3, 2022)

I can't be the only one to see a constant trend of Big Tech companies doing the same thing of "we're not going to do anything to step in" before suddenly doing a 180?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 3, 2022)

Zvantastika said:


> CloudFlare?, surely you mean ClownFlare ~
> 
> View attachment 3677067


You leave my people out of this.

You are thinking of Cuck-Flare.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 3, 2022)

’tis but a scratch!

But for real though, I can’t wait until the troon mob finds another website to whine at cloudflare about and the cycle begins anew, now that they’ve proven they’ll capitulate to loud enough screeching. Then again, the drop kiwifarms campaign was so heavily centred around cloudflare that the useful idiots might pat themselves on the back for a job well done and fuck off to go screech about something else. Perhaps any subsequent “campaigns” will have diminishing returns.


----------



## we are legion (Sep 3, 2022)

Matthew should stop pretending that he and CloudFlare care about freedom of speech. They are corporate censors, just like the rest.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Divine right to rule said:


> WHAT PRESSURE? It was literally just a fucking twitter hashtag.
> LUCAS' OWN SITE USES CLOUDFLARE
> They can't even boycott it.
> I am losing mind over how retarded this is.


It's only retarded if you assume they are acting in good faith. Keffals doesn't hate CF, CF supports trannys and the grooming of children. All of this is just a smokescreen so they can tell their normie customers they tried to be impartial.


----------



## Bulk Bogan (Sep 3, 2022)

We live, we die, we live again.


----------



## Einar9210 (Sep 3, 2022)

I await mental outlaws video shitting on oversized cdn providers  thatll be an interesting one


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 3, 2022)

Keffals will rue the day he faked those farts. This is what happens when you lie, Lucas


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Sep 3, 2022)

Welcome back, Kiwifarms! Again!

Fuck Cloudflare. Fuck transgendered people. Fuck LGBT. Fuck the left and everything about it.

Social justice is a totalitarian scam.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> It's only retarded if you assume they are acting in good faith. Keffals doesn't hate CF, CF supports trannys and the grooming of children. All of this is just a smokescreen so they can tell their normie customers they tried to be impartial.


I doubt both of these assertions, because Keffals didn't set up his website, that would need skills, and Cuckflare just didn't do any research and just took the troons and journos wird for it


----------



## Sledgehammer Lobotomy (Sep 3, 2022)

*I HATE TROONFLARE SO FUCKING MUCH*


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

Bulk Bogan said:


> We live, we die, we live again.


Just like Jesus?


----------



## Computer Guardian (Sep 3, 2022)

Fuck these spineless cowards that'll do everything they can to calm the troon brigade. anything and everything that happens to them next is what they diserve for trying to apease the mob that is never satisfied.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 3, 2022)

I was reminded of this poem by Rudyard Kipling. Of course, you should mentally replace "pay the Dane-geld" with "suck the girl-dick":



> It is always a temptation to an armed and agile nation
> To call upon a neighbour and to say:--
> "We invaded you last night--we are quite prepared to fight,
> Unless you pay us cash to go away."
> ...


----------



## Bulk Bogan (Sep 3, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Just like Jesus?



It's just one of the many ways in which we're like Him, yes.


----------



## Bismyth (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> One amusing thing about this recent development is the sheer tech illiteracy displayed on both sides. /pol/ is doom posting, keffals army of groomed children are celebrating. Meanwhile Josh has been saying for weeks now this isn't close to the end and even an ounce of understanding as to how the *I*nternet works would let you know that. Absolute midwits everywhere.


I don't get that myself, people should know better if they're not just bots, sites have been switching to DDoSGuard for the past several years. The service starting out in Ukraine is either bad irony or was done on purpose to mess with people.


----------



## Autistic Spergout (Sep 3, 2022)

Now that they've stopped providing services to us big meanies for one threat(That was deleted quickly). When will they drop Discord and any other places like that for the same reasoning?


----------



## Shower Steam Smoke Alarm (Sep 3, 2022)

Bismyth said:


> It's more that the troon shit came from Obama legalzing the American government being able to openly use propaganda on American citizens again around 2013, that's when the troon shit went into overdrive. They're literal glowfaggots.


I don't find the idea that troonery is funded or guided by the US government very compelling. I personally blame Judith Butler, and by extension French postmodernists.



Elysian said:


> Perhaps any subsequent “campaigns” will have diminishing returns.


And increasing publicity. The only way I see this coming to a head (although your video is a nice fantasy) is with significantly more normie eyes on the issue.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 3, 2022)

> Over the last two weeks, we have proactively reached out to law enforcement in multiple jurisdictions highlighting what we believe are potential criminal acts and imminent threats to human life that were posted to the site.


They have too much free time if they are combing one of the billion websites using Cloudflare for "threats".


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 3, 2022)

Bulk Bogan said:


> It's just one of the many ways in which we're like Him, yes.


"And then, Joshua of Nullzareth took a great whip to the man-women despoiling the temple of the Internet, chasing them away while the people rejoiced. They scuttled away in their filthy dresses and cursed the righteous while promising vengeance and appeal to the High Priesthood of the Siliconsers."


----------



## Biggie Smalls' Taint (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't have much to add other than
Cloudflare tongue my anus.


----------



## marvlouslie (Sep 3, 2022)

The war hasn't been lost yet, fellas. Somehow we're still here.


----------



## Glossy Paper (Sep 3, 2022)

something something Streisand effect


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 3, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> so hold on, let me get this straight
> 
> kiwifarms.net was DDOS'd or something when it was under cloudflare, right? it took 3 or 4 days of downtime just to get it back up. meanwhile when cloudflare outright drops the site out of nowhere, null, who is utterly shocked and literally just woke up, can get the sites back up on the backup domains and onion sites in less than 30 minutes? what's the point of cloudflare if some guy in his spare time can literally do a better job than a professional team of people with a network of over 200 cities and millions of dollars behind their name?


Cloudflare was used for minor shit unrelated to DDoS attacks. The site's IPs are known and exposed to attacks. DDoS attacks during the Byuu saga were not mitigated well by Null at all, they just eventually stopped after DDoSers got bored, and started up again after the Keffals drama. The hosting service pulled the plug on KF temporarily to protect other customers. This is my paraphrase of what I remember Null saying on MATI, you should listen to the last show or two to get the full explanation.


----------



## Islamic Taylor Swift (Sep 3, 2022)

God has been replaced in the West with the new pantheon. Two mighty pagan deities, Person of Gender and Person of Crime, have been locked in a stalemate for supremacy over this _nouveau temple_ for years. But at long last, it is nearing its conclusion. The Occident has a new chief god. And she is very, very angry at me for not saying goddess.


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 3, 2022)

People openly sell drugs and stolen goods and talk about gang shit on facebook.

It's funny though because time and again when people set up these authoritarian systems of censorship they inevitably end up on the receiving end.


----------



## Chemtrails (Sep 3, 2022)

These people have every social media site, every official forum for a product, every mainstream outlet (for the most part) reinforcing their beliefs and banning anyone who says no-no words they don't like (tranny faggot kike nigger etc etc). They aren't satisfied. They aren't satisfied with Twitter and Facebook and Tumblr and Reddit. They have to go around and smash everyone else's toys. We aren't allowed a site where we have a web 1.0 vibe and relative free speech. They aren't going to stop until you can only access these sites through hidden services (you know, the same services criminals use to access CP and illicit buy/sell sites). Can't believe this horseshit.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Sep 3, 2022)

My schizophrenic theory is that the Legion of Troon’s leader is Jennifer Pritzker. Bradley Manning was supposedly talking with Lucas about this. Odds are it’s sexual weirdo’s crushing their enemies.

My guess is that Pritzker is why they caved or because some other social justice group started shitting things up.
Also, this nigger uses HackerNews? That’s worse then fucking reddit.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 3, 2022)

This got me pretty good, not gonna lie. 



			https://twitter.com/lilithlovett/status/1566224158819696641


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 3, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."
> 
> To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.


This legalistic mumbo jumbo from Prince is not what happened. What happened was that Cloudflare's stock has been doing poorly since last quarter and after a rebound in the summer, has been dropping again over the past month:



When Cloudflare was doing better, he might have had more leeway. But now, investors and the board are probably breathing down his neck over KF. 

Like seemingly everyone who makes being a FREE SPEECH WARRIOR part of their brand nowadays, Matthew Prince will be the first to stab you in the back once you threaten his money or the consensus he is beholden to.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 3, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> People openly sell drugs and stolen goods and talk about gang shit on facebook.


At least they don't say rude things about trannies.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Sep 3, 2022)

Half of the people here will bitch nonstop and then gladly line up behind old Matthew, and probably Keffals too, on election day. 

Fuck every single one of you faggots that keep voting us into 1984. Eat your fucking guns.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Sep 3, 2022)

> Bismyth said:
> It's more that the troon shit came from Obama legalzing the American government being able to openly use propaganda on American citizens again around 2013, that's when the troon shit went into overdrive. They're literal glowfaggots.


I noticed something funny around the time Facebook started getting popular... particularly around the 2008 US presidential elections. 

It baffled me how all of these people who were Bush fanatics and/or independents were suddenly anti-McCain and pro Obama. Most of the online spaces were pushing Obama HARD, and it really surprised me how quickly people swallowed the propaganda that was being circulated online. Obama was a newcomer, obviously had to jump hurdles in regards to his race, had to jump the stigma of being a Democrat, but people LOVED LOVED LOVED him the more the online propaganda PUSHED PUSHED PUSHED him. 

I'm not saying he personally had influence over this-- maybe he did, maybe he didn't. My gut tells me that tech companies, and international conglomerates in general, felt he was "the better horse to back" for one reason or another. From now on, in every US election, tech companies will dictate who gets the positive press, and who doesn't. They will now simply ban or censor politicians whom they deem "inconvenient" or "dangerous". .

I totally see troonism as part of Transhumanism-- and THAT is the ultimate goal of many of the international billionaire moguls. Transhumanism transcends everything else in the eyes of nutballs like Gates, Soros, Schwab, even Musk (who's also into creating AI robots to displace human beings). It's like a literal RELIGION to these people, and if you listen to their Glitter Boy Prophets like Yuval Harari, you'll realize that they fully believe they are God-like people who are preordained to "reshape humanity". It's a cult. They see humanity as "useless eaters", they want to cull the population so they can hoard natural resources and wealth for themselves, they feel they have the moral authority to do so, and pushing troonism is one way to brainwash the population into 41%ing themselves.


----------



## Senior Frogmin (Sep 3, 2022)

I find it extra strange that a 4chan archive (desuarchive but it's back up right now) went down a couple hours ago. I'm not saying something is in the air, but it's a little bizarre how things are playing out right now.

Funny, my status explains the current state of this whole situation.


----------



## Anon88 (Sep 3, 2022)

Matthew Prince is the biggest faggot in the world. He'll claim to be all about free speech but once there's even a tiny bit of backlash from a small group of people on twitter he has no issue going right against it. He did it with 8chan he did it with us and he's going to do it again in the future for any other website dumb enough to work with this company.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Sep 3, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> People openly sell drugs and stolen goods and talk about gang shit on facebook.
> 
> It's funny though because time and again when people set up these authoritarian systems of censorship they inevitably end up on the receiving end.


Twitter and Reddit allowed people to dox Clarence Thomas, Amy Coney Barrett, and Brett Kavanaugh after Roe v. Wade got overturned but sure Mr. Prince, the Kiwi Farms are the bad guys.


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 3, 2022)

Senior Frogmin said:


> I find it extra strange that a 4chan archive (desuarchive but it's back up right now) went down a couple hours ago. I'm not saying something is in the air, but it's a little bizarre how things are playing out right now.


Probably not the feds. They move fast once they move and if it was fed level crime they'd just take the servers.

@AmazingEagle
Reddit full on killed the wrong suspect in Boston. They endorsed crimes like shoplifting, casual hate against minorities AND lots of CP. Lots and lots of CP. Also reddit actively hosts links to piracy sites. Somehow no DMCAs or anything.


----------



## K-Hole (Sep 3, 2022)

==================================================================
Seriously. Except for a certain glowie, no one real has threatened Keffals or anyone else for that matter, and Cloudflare's decision is utterly gutless and spineless.

I will never have anything to do with this company nor will I ever recommend it for any service for anyone I speak to about it. While I am no longer directly involved in IT or decision making, I know a fuck of a lot of network admins and managers who are, and who listen. I may not cost Cloudflare much business by myself, but among the 16,000+ active Kiwis surely 3,000 or more are directly involved in IT to a certain extent, and I am hopeful that overall we will cost them millions.

By trying to become the law (based on a post that was deleted almost immediately as any sensible site admin would do, yet was still somehow screenshotted by Keffals before it could be deleted.....hmmmm......) they have buggered their reputation among not just Kiwis and their kin, but their customer base as well. Who wants to be hosted or 'protected' by a company that is proven to take the law into their own hands and might decide to block them at any time?

Gutless and untrustworthy, that's Cloudflare.
=============================



Can't quote, so, there you are.

Well said my man/woman.

I think you put in to words what a lot of us were feeling.

Feels for reals.

In fact, I think you really nailed it with the last sentence:

_Gutless and untrustworthy, that's Cloudflare._

The game changed for them this day as well.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 3, 2022)

FeatherPlucker said:


> I totally see troonism as part of Transhumanism-- and THAT is the ultimate goal of many of the international billionaire moguls. Transhumanism transcends everything else in the eyes of nutballs like Gates, Soros, Schwab, even Musk (who's also into creating AI robots to displace human beings). It's like a literal RELIGION to these people, and if you listen to their Glitter Boy Prophets like Yuval Harari, you'll realize that they fully believe they are God-like people who are preordained to "reshape humanity". It's a cult. They see humanity as "useless eaters", they want to cull the population so they can hoard natural resources and wealth for themselves, they feel they have the moral authority to do so, and pushing troonism is one way to brainwash the population into 41%ing themselves.


They just wanna diddle kids with impunity bro, it's not that complicated.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 3, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> The war hasn't been lost yet, fellas. Somehow we're still here.


In a way, the war has only just begun.




Standfast, my fellow shitposters.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 3, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> Also reddit actively hosts links to piracy sites. Somehow no DMCAs or anything.


DMCAing a link to a pirate site sounds like DMCA abuse to me.


----------



## BooneHelm (Sep 3, 2022)

lol I am still laughing at the troons.


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 3, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> DMCAing a link to a pirate site sounds like DMCA abuse to me.


It gets abused all the time and smaller content creators are wrecked by it. The big players never face the same issues somehow.


----------



## Gypsy Corner (Sep 3, 2022)

I can't be the only one who thought they clicked on a parody website when I saw cloudflare's excuse to bitch out. I just want to read about funny people online. 

Well here's to a better provider in the future.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Sep 3, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> DMCAing a link to a pirate site sounds like DMCA abuse to me.


There used to be a really good trick for finding pirate sites. When google had some DMCA stuff at the bottom in search results when you were looking for some specific thing (Episode 5 season 6 Capeshit Bollocks), it would list the websites they sent the takedowns to and excluded from the search. Which was great, I would just go to the sites and the content was right there. I'd been using that trick for years, but they removed that info about a month or two back, RIP.


----------



## JustWant2PlayVidya (Sep 3, 2022)

You can't  gayops cloudflare so don't fgts. I seriously think this is some bitch ass nigger that will be sacked in the morning.



> I am also a bitch , and a carsd caŕying nigger so you must respect me niggers.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Sep 3, 2022)

JustWant2PlayVidya said:


> You can't gayops cloudflare so don't fgts. I seriously think this is some bitch ass nigger that will be sacked in the morning.


Doubtful, it came from the CEO.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 3, 2022)

Ninon42 said:


> Fuck em



with a pitchfork.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Sep 3, 2022)

WTF I love Russia now. 

So, some bogtrotter made a post that glowed so bright you could see it from space, and Cloudflare used it as an excuse panicked and blocked KF. In the event the 'immediate danger' was real, Princes actions were meant achieve... what, exactly? Erect a forcefield around Keffals hotel? Put a message through to the IRA high command hotline to call things off?

Keep failing Keffals. You failed as a man, you failed to be a woman, you failed to silence the archives of your actions on the Farms, and you'll fail when both the pendulum and your own noose come swinging for you.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 3, 2022)

Hrothgar said:


> Surely setting this precedent won't have any future deleterious consequences when the rainbow brigade doesn't get what it wants.


I hope it does. If you're gonna set the precedent that you'll cave to pressure, then I hope troons blow up your emails and show up to protest you in person for literally everything they dislike.


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Sep 3, 2022)

This is fucking pathetic.
"An immediate threat to human life," what a load of bullshit.
Disgusting behavior from a spineless weasel, blatantly lying about the site like this.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 3, 2022)

I love Cloudflare!


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Sep 3, 2022)

(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> I love Cloudflare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, nigga.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 3, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> There used to be a really good trick for finding pirate sites. When google had some DMCA stuff at the bottom in search results when you were looking for some specific thing (Episode 5 season 6 Capeshit Bollocks), it would list the websites they sent the takedowns to and excluded from the search. Which was great, I would just go to the sites and the content was right there. I'd been using that trick for years, but they removed that info about a month or two back, RIP.


It's Lumen, formerly Chilling Effects. I just did a search for "one piece manga download" and got 4 links to the Lumen Database in the footer, so I think it still works. "spiderman no way home download" and "better call saul s06e01" give 9 complaint links. I get no complaint links for "dexter s05e08" but a bunch for "dexter s05e08 download".

DMCA-proof Reddit has what you need. I've used the same streaming site for years now.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 3, 2022)

If Cloudflare was trying to do what is best for their stock, then they really fucked up.

What shakes peoples confidence in a company more, continuing to supply your services to one website some troons hate and standing by that decision (something likely no one really gives a shit about outside of a group of weirdos), or stating that you are going to stand by your decision as a representation of your companies commitments and core values, and then you literally flip-flop on that prior assertion in just a manner of days?

If I was an objective 3rd party and I saw a company make a post asserting that they are standing by a core component of their corporate philosophy, even if I disagreed with who they were providing their service to, I'd still give them credit for being consistent, reliable, and dependable. If I then saw that company completely change their mind just a few days later and throw said corporate values right out the fucking window. I'd lose all respect for said company since they apparently don't have any idea what they are doing, what they are going to do in even the immediate future, they bend to extremist pressure, and have demonstrated that their core values are apparently such a joke that they can change on a dime. Consistency, reliability, and the ability to take a company at its word is essential to any business. If they don't have that, they don't have anything.

I think Cloudflare will be quite surprised at the response they see on Tuesday once people are more widely aware of what they have done. This is not a company one wants to deal with if one wants a company that provides consistent reliable service, honors agreements, and isn't beholden to the whims of 3rd parties.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 3, 2022)

The obnoxious part is how it's obviously all a lie. Remember when some joggers kidnapped and tortured an autistic kid on a Facebook Livestream? Remember when Twitter refused to take down kiddie porn because apparently it doesn't violate their TOS? Yeah, Pepperidge Farm remembers, specifically that Cloudflare didn't have a single thing to say about any of that.

If a site is collectively responsible for all content it's users generate, then the only sites that could possibly be allowed to stay up are Angelfire fan pages run by individual speds with no guest book or comments section. No site of any scale can ever reasonably meet the standard Cloudflare is pretending to uphold, as anyone who's ever been on the internet for more than ten minutes knows. So pretending this was about principle instead of just bending over and taking the ladycock because you don't have a spine is an insult to the intelligence of everyone involved.


----------



## Zoobles (Sep 3, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> Doubtful, it came from the CEO.


cloudfare is publicly traded, if we all went a month without buying lotion we could easily perform a hostile takeover


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 3, 2022)

Ninon42 said:


> Fuck em


Poor Man’s Poison seems to be a good band. Do you know if they’re antifags? I know that they’re from cali, but I remember looking through their reddit at one point and the frontman seems to mostly talk about grilling.


----------



## Your NSA Handler (Sep 3, 2022)

Unbelievable.

I'm not going to power level and talk about my politics, but put shortly, I definitely don't agree with a ton of the opinions on this site. In fact, a lot of them are fucking retarded overreactions. With that said: This happened because people on this site say things others don't like. That's it. While I do not think (currently) people like Keffals have actual power, online companies are so terrified of bad press - and their politics are currently in vogue - that they cave to nothing. This is a few retards who got mad that they got called out, and they're stopping at nothing. And due to these companies continuing to cave, I'm worried I'll have to admit people like this _do_ have real power. And that's a terrifying prospect.

You can do no more to empower people who think the world is run by jews/wokes/etc. than by actually caving to this fucking retarded vocal minority. When people see actual tangible damage these fucking perverts can do to normal people, telling them it's a tiny minority doesn't really fix anything. This is the death of discourse and we're watching it in real time.


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 3, 2022)

What the likes of Keffals, Taylor Lorenz and every single retarded Groyper/Gunt Guard doesn’t realize is that by cheering on KiwiFarms falling, they’re going to be among some of the next targets that’ll end up bending the knee over much less than what Josh is going through. 

Cozy will be subjected to the same attacks, and there won’t be anyone to defend them because they cheered when it happened to us.

As for Keffals, Lorenz and every single leftist:

They’re doing a great job setting the table for the genuine right wing fascist government that they claim to fear so much. Whether said RW party gets in power legitimately or not won’t matter; they’ll be able to utilize the very same systems that are currently used to silence dissent. All it takes is for one intelligent  and very patient infiltrator in the Democrat Party to pull off a coup to make the right wing totalitarian state a reality. 

And by then, no one will be any the wiser because Leftist have set the precedent to make it possible. No one will come to help them, because they’ve silenced the very dissenters who would’ve been brave enough to stand up against tyranny.


----------



## MrGodSlave (Sep 3, 2022)

Stupid faggot niggers you laid out exactly why doing this would be wrong and backfire, then you go ahead and do it anyway. Null isn't told, the troons aren't told. One fedposting kike and you fold? NIGGERS! 

Thankfully in the short time I couldn't access .net, instead of seething and sneeding, I got telegram, Tor, a crypto wallet, and shall pledge a stipend of shekels, henceforth.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 3, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> If Cloudflare was trying to do what is best for their stock, then they really fucked up.
> 
> What shakes peoples confidence in a company more, continuing to supply your services to one website some troons hate and standing by that decision (something likely no one really gives a shit about outside of a group of weirdos), or stating that you are going to stand by your decision as a representation of your companies commitments and core values, and then you literally flip-flop on that prior assertion in just a manner of days?
> 
> ...


I wish I could say I agree, truth be told I'm kind of black pilled about the whole affair.  

MSM outlets have repeated lies about our community and have painted Keffals and his fellow child-grooming degenerate eunuchs as victims.  That's the only message the majority of normies are going to hear, and not bother to find out themselves.  In fact, now if they do try to find out themselves and try to go to the main .net webpage, they'll get that hysterical message from Cloudflare and inquire no further.

And as for other businesses - 2020 taught me that you cannot rely on businesses to make level-headed decisions anymore.  We are living in an insane age where bending the knee to appeal to broke and deranged but social-capital rich lunatics is seen as the correct move to make.  I really fear for the future.


----------



## Resunoit (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare nor Keffals can stop the sneed.

Anyway, cloudflare completely lies about the nature of the site and dramatizes the situation.


“Threat to human life.” Jesus Christ.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


The Karen Strategy but with male violence and entitlement.


----------



## SodaKing (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare was probably under pressure from a lot of corporations behind the scenes. This saga got a lot of mainstream attention, including from the ADL.

It's so shitty that you can be engaged in legal speech and still be locked out of the entire mainstream economy.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sep 3, 2022)

Freya said:


> They said they wouldn't cave to pressure....


Haven't they said something similar during the Daily Shitter Daily Stormer debacle they had?


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 3, 2022)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> The obnoxious part is how it's obviously all a lie. Remember when some joggers kidnapped and tortured an autistic kid on a Facebook Livestream?


I also remember multiple hold ups filmed by perpetrators, explicit sexual content and that one video where a girl on benzos crashed her car and you could see her sisters brains.

All acceptable content though.

@Skitzels
Every single time leftists did purity purges the pendulum swung back and they themselves ended up getting purged. The party politics will never de-escalate and no one will ever be pure enough.


----------



## Resunoit (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> This is what I've seen cited. Apparently Keffals was tweeting about it.
> View attachment 3676975


I tried to search up this user but found nothing. I’ve also never seen this guy on the site. Something doesn’t smell right.


----------



## JT Marlin (Sep 3, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


I like this person's take on why the elites support clown world despite not living that lifestyle.



			https://eriktorenberg.substack.com/p/the-hypocrisy-of-elites


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 3, 2022)

Resunoit said:


> I tried to search up this user but found nothing. I’ve also never seen this guy on the site. Something doesn’t smell right.


It's a 2020 account that wasn't active till a month ago with 1 post in the CWC forum and the other 42 in the keffals thread. The post was deletedly nearly instantly, yet within 10 minutes of it being posted Keffals had contacted CF, CF pulled the plug, and articles (which you can find in A&N right now) were being posted. Also it's notable that Keffals removed the quote/reply portion of the post which he accidently revealed before indicating he has an account here. This was so obviously coordinated, it glows more than nuclear blast.


----------



## Starbuxxx (Sep 3, 2022)

"This is an extraordinary, dangerous decision that we're not comfortable with. But we're going to do it anyway because I don't like being on the wrong side of an internet pile-on. Just keep in mind it makes me really sad  " Matthew Prince, very big and sad victim


----------



## Colon capital V (Sep 3, 2022)

FeatherPlucker said:


> I noticed something funny around the time Facebook started getting popular... particularly around the 2008 US presidential elections.
> 
> It baffled me how all of these people who were Bush fanatics and/or independents were suddenly anti-McCain and pro Obama. Most of the online spaces were pushing Obama HARD, and it really surprised me how quickly people swallowed the propaganda that was being circulated online. Obama was a newcomer, obviously had to jump hurdles in regards to his race, had to jump the stigma of being a Democrat, but people LOVED LOVED LOVED him the more the online propaganda PUSHED PUSHED PUSHED him.
> 
> ...


Tbf, that scream Dean did was pretty weird


----------



## LucyDropper (Sep 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> It's a 2020 account that wasn't active till a month ago with 1 post in the CWC forum and the other 42 in the keffals thread. The post was deletedly nearly instantly, yet within 10 minutes of it being posted Keffals had contacted CF, CF pulled the plug, and articles (which you can find in A&N right now) were being posted. Also it's notable that Keffals removed the quote/reply portion of the post which he accidently revealed before indicating he has an account here. This was so obviously coordinated, it glows more than nuclear blast.


There isn't a single person on the planet that could ever have the self control to not create a sock on here the moment they see themselves be mentioned in any way shape or form so I don't know who they are trying to kid lol


----------



## AnnLurker (Sep 3, 2022)

Kuntful's big plan to end the farms was to peg Prince and get him to stop DDos protecting the farms.
How does it feel to throw away your principles for a limp tranny dick in the ass Prince?


----------



## Game of Moans (Sep 3, 2022)

Imagine being a company and having 30,000 mentally ill degenerates calling your call centers, mobbing your social media, and destroying your public and business relations; costing your business 10s of thousands of dollars every day, and all you have to do is remove 1 website that makes you no money from your services. I would do the same thing if I was the company. Kiwifarms will survive but these "activists" are already targeting other sites like 4chan, and I really don't see any ways to combat this other than solutions that, if spoken about, would get this website in more trouble. (perfectly nonviolent and friendly solutions of course)


----------



## zimzam88 (Sep 3, 2022)

It's crazy how many corporations and institutions are completely compromised with this insanity. The Internet is lucky to have people like Null who don't quit even though it would have made sense on a professional level to give up and do something different years ago.


----------



## Steely Dan (Sep 3, 2022)

To Mr. Matthew Prince, Keffals, Ralph, and all troons, glowies, wokies, jews, scientologists, federal agents, soccer moms, Jehovah's Witnesses, satanists, illuminati members; and whomever else it may concern: *You will never stop me from sneeding.


*


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Sep 3, 2022)

Your NSA Handler said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> I'm not going to power level and talk about my politics, but put shortly, I definitely don't agree with a ton of the opinions on this site. In fact, a lot of them are fucking retarded overreactions. With that said: This happened because people on this site say things others don't like. That's it. While I do not think (currently) people like Keffals have actual power, online companies are so terrified of bad press - and their politics are currently in vogue - that they cave to nothing. This is a few retards who got mad that they got called out, and they're stopping at nothing. And due to these companies continuing to cave, I'm worried I'll have to admit people like this _do_ have real power. And that's a terrifying prospect.
> 
> You can do no more to empower people who think the world is run by jews/wokes/etc. than by actually caving to this fucking retarded vocal minority. When people see actual tangible damage these fucking perverts can do to normal people, telling them it's a tiny minority doesn't really fix anything. This is the death of discourse and we're watching it in real time.


When people can control what you say and ruin your life if you talk bad about them, they have real power.


Game of Moans said:


> Imagine being a company and having 30,000 mentally ill degenerates calling your call centers, mobbing your social media, and destroying your public and business relations; costing your business 10s of thousands of dollars every day, and all you have to do is remove 1 website that makes you no money from your services. I would do the same thing if I was the company. Kiwifarms will survive but these "activists" are already targeting other sites like 4chan, and I really don't see any ways to combat this other than solutions that, if spoken about, would get this website in more trouble. (perfectly nonviolent and friendly solutions of course)


That's not a good business decision, because now their reputation as a reliable service provider is forever tarnished. 

Any entity that uses CF can now be taken down at any time if the tranny mob wills it. 

Also, now that insane people have seen that CF will cave to pressure, they will be pressured into doing a lot of other shit too.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Sep 3, 2022)

Cucking to the Eunuch. Great idea. So many groups and companies are definitely still around following them. This age will definitely be remembered as yet another time period where the Eunuchs came to power much like the Byzantines and Ancient China before all the while being enabled by every institution out there because their insanity is to their benefit... until they find out its too late that they are rotting because of them.



Some Badger said:


> One can only pray that the tech bubble pops, and it will eventually. Whatever comes next will be an opportunity for people in tech free of the California brainrot to take the reins and improve the Internet. Considering how many techies leave Silicon Valley due to the suffocating corporate woke culture, I think it's safe to say that there are more Joshes out there than one might think.
> 
> I will take your rainbows now, please.


Kind of a guarantee already actually. There is a continuing mass exodus from Cali to Texas. And while people have their misgivings about leftoids turning the state purple, doesn't change the fact that the common citizen is forced out of Cali and companies are either gonna have to import their skilled workers through exclusive contracts or continue to deal with sub-par work given by Pajeets.

It is simply unsustainable. So yeah, Big Tech is hemorrhaging workers.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sep 3, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> @Skitzels
> Every single time leftists did purity purges the pendulum swung back and they themselves ended up getting purged. The party politics will never de-escalate and no one will ever be pure enough.


----------



## Leonard Persin (Sep 3, 2022)

Suck my balls cloudfare


----------



## AnnLurker (Sep 3, 2022)

Considering how many here were happy when Stormfront and 8ch got booted, it's sad to see how you didn't think it would happen here. Like with Alex Jones, they start with the  most extreme case, but once the extreme case is gone, then the next one becomes the extreme case. And on and on it goes.  NEVER EVER trust someone that says it's ok to limit or block ANY speech. That person is a worthless cock and kept from power at all costs.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Sep 3, 2022)

*in faggot nerd voice*

"WE'RE TOTALLY NOT CAVING TO PRESSURE GUYS. NO WE WONT SAY ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT IT AND THERE WAS NO LAW ENFORCEMENT CONTACT TO ANYONE. BUT ITS NOT THE PRESSURE GUYS AND NO YOU CANT SEE THE DEATH THREATS. I FUCKING LOVE TRANNIES AND LET THEM POUND ME IN THE ASS PLEASE DONT LET 5 DEGENERATES STAND 50 FEET AWAY FROM OUR CORPORATE OFFICE."

Gutless, spineless faggot who probably went with his marketing team and just instantly dropped them because they don't want to be bothered. Good luck fucktards, now you've given the green light to EVERY idiot and weirdo to threaten and Twitter mob you to get what they want.

People aren't fucking idiots. You do one statement one day and then turn around and ban it the next with no evidence for anything. Glories and cops monitor the sire 24/7 and it was literally hours after Sig posted a credible threat Null was contacted.

I would not be shocked if some intern mentioned that and he shit his pants because he is just another corporate fucking suit.

The lesson is clear. Don't speak wrong think on the internet.

But I have bad news troons, that 'reality' you don't like is going to catch up with you. I've heard people shitting on that troon who thinks he's a good swimmer and that dumb fuck on jeopardy. Unprompted. Ideas don't just fucking disappear because you silence them you dumb fucking children. No sense of object permanence, brain dead degenerate retards. But the zeitgeist will change. And then all you'll have is an infected wound for the rest of your life and rapid onset aging.

History has no right side and the scales change.


----------



## Moths (Sep 3, 2022)

So if cloudflare is now proactively moderating sites for crime does that mean they could lose section 230 protections as an editor?


----------



## Your NSA Handler (Sep 3, 2022)

Wendy's Chili said:


> When people can control what you say and ruin your life if you talk bad about them, they have real power.


The reason I said they don't have "real" power is that they're not in political office and don't actually run anything. The power they wield is really bizarre and new, because it's this weird mob justice run by a few lunatics. That's happened before in history, but never has something like the internet allowed these movements/reactions to be falsely represented on such a large scale. I have people whose opinions I respected regurgitate total twitter shit in real life because it's just been repeated.

And rather than it being some sort of top down thing run by secret elites, I think the powers that be are completely baffled and slightly afraid of these movements, so they just pander to them in what they think is a safe business move.

So these people have power, but it's soft power. I'm not sure how much better that makes it, but it makes it slightly better. We don't have Keffals with a nuclear briefcase.


----------



## DocAwe (Sep 3, 2022)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> View attachment 3677828


The first to be executed after the initial purge are the ones who did the initial purging.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare has done exactly this multiple times (publically take a principled stand and then immediately cave). And it works quite well.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Sep 3, 2022)

DocAwe said:


> The first to be executed after the initial purge are the ones who did the initial purging.


The founders of any revolution are the first to go. Look at Trotsky's reward for it. A very sharp ice pick to the skull in Mexico by a commie. 

There are even rumors Stalin killed Lenin.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 4, 2022)

DocAwe said:


> The first to be executed after the initial purge are the ones who did the initial purging.


Useful idiots are always the first against the wall, because smart dictators realize that if they can use them to seize power, other people can too unless they proactively foreclose on that possibility.

I'll leave it to the lawyers to say if this means anything, but the fact that they actively blocked the .net instead of simply dropping protection feels very breach-of-contract-y to me, given that they are engaged to do the precise opposite. The argument for "your site can't use our service" is at least defensible (though potentially a state action, given Rep. MTG's comments) but "we are actively interdicting your site" ought to be unconscionable.


----------



## Himiko Toga (Sep 4, 2022)

this is only the beginning of the end for free speech on the internet. makes me wonder who will fall next.


----------



## Moths (Sep 4, 2022)

Can I just say that having in your terms of use "we can change this at any time and too bad lmao" likely invalidates any sort of legal power such a thing has


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Sep 4, 2022)

Sperging aside, can Josh sue Cloudflare for doing this? They literally hijacked a domain he owns. Are we getting another Hiroyuki vs Jim Watkins situation?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 4, 2022)

Cartoon never gets old, and all you have to do is replace Keffals with Cloudflare and MK Ultra Catboys with Silicon Valley.


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 4, 2022)

Goes without saying that we will be back and these people will never, ever keep me from saying nigger or faggot on the internet.


Wendy's Chili said:


> When people can control what you say and ruin your life if you talk bad about them, they have real power.
> 
> That's not a good business decision, because now their reputation as a reliable service provider is forever tarnished.
> 
> ...


Did Cloudflare actually have a good reputation for this given what they did to Daily Stormer and most infamously 8chan? 8chan at least had the synagogue shooter/some other faggot, but Daily Stormer got banned for laughing at the fat chick who died at CVille. Cloudflare are a bunch of fags who cuck under pressure once the mob gets too intense. The fact the usual journos shat out hitpieces (instead of just one journo doing a hitpiece every 6 months like it's always been) must have scared them. Note that both 8chan and Daily Stormer had the same shit happen before they got banned.


----------



## crows in guns (Sep 4, 2022)

Why cant the tranny leave us in peace.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 4, 2022)

Not for them a judge and jury
Nor indeed a trial at all
But being ´Kiwi means you're guilty
So we're guilty one and all...

Round the world the truth will echo
tronwell's men are here again
twitter's name again is sullied
In the eyes of honest men

Proud we march behind our banner
Firm we'll stand behind our Null
We will have him free to help us
Build a Website once again

On the people step together
Proudly march on their way
Never fear never falter
Till our site  is up to to stay


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sep 4, 2022)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Useful idiots are always the first against the wall, because smart dictators realize that if they can use them to seize power, other people can too unless they proactively foreclose on that possibility.
> 
> I'll leave it to the lawyers to say if this means anything, but the fact that they actively blocked the .net instead of simply dropping protection feels very breach-of-contract-y to me, given that they are engaged to do the precise opposite. The argument for "your site can't use our service" is at least defensible (though potentially a state action, given Rep. MTG's comments) but "we are actively interdicting your site" ought to be unconscionable.


----------



## Shart (Sep 4, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


I know I am ten pages late but basically silicon valley has been infiltrated by troons.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 4, 2022)

Secret Asshole said:


> *Glories and cops monitor the sire 24/7 and it was literally hours after Sig posted a credible threat Null was contacted.


Not to go off topic, but can we honestly talk about that incident for a second? Mods and Null are absolutely right to punish fedposting (never give feds rope to hang you with), but Sig was very obviously joking. It was a retarded overreaction with clear political bias on the part of the feds.

If what Sig said was a credible threat, then so is every time someone posts the 4210 Wolfetown Rd copypasta and every time some Twitter tranny who wouldn't so much as give Richard Spencer a dirty look if they ran into him says "Punch a Nazi".

I don't mean to white knight Sig or whatever, but what happened with him points to a real problem: Government stooges are willfully ignorant of things like context, humor, irony, and site culture. They will never give any benefit of the doubt or leeway to anyone and will take shitposts 100% literally, which is why it is a terrible idea to give them any power over spaces like this one.


----------



## Moths (Sep 4, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> Not to go off topic, but can we honestly talk about that incident for a second? Mods and Null are absolutely right to punish fedposting (never give feds rope to hang you with), but Sig was very obviously joking. It was a retarded overreaction with clear political bias on the part of the feds.
> 
> If what Sig said was a credible threat, then so is every time someone posts the 4210 Wolfetown Rd copypasta and every time some Twitter tranny who wouldn't so much as give Richard Spencer a dirty look if they ran into him says "Punch a Nazi".
> 
> I don't mean to white knight Sig or whatever, but what happened with him points to a real problem: Government stooges are willfully ignorant of things like context, humor, irony, and site culture. They will never give any benefit of the doubt or leeway to anyone and will take shitposts 100% literally, which is why it is a terrible idea to give them any power over spaces like this one.


Well to be honest the unreferenced potato eating organisation infamous for using remotely detonated exothermic combustion sounds like a real blast

But I would never have sex with them or support violence against retards I just wanted to make that pun. Also my first reactions to sigs (((threat))) was a hearty chuckle but obviously my sensibilities arent suited to this modern time


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 4, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> Not to go off topic, but can we honestly talk about that incident for a second? Mods and Null are absolutely right to punish fedposting (never give feds rope to hang you with), but Sig was very obviously joking. It was a retarded overreaction with clear political bias on the part of the feds.
> 
> If what Sig said was a credible threat, then so is every time someone posts the 4210 Wolfetown Rd copypasta and every time some Twitter tranny who wouldn't so much as give Richard Spencer a dirty look if they ran into him says "Punch a Nazi".
> 
> I don't mean to white knight Sig or whatever, but what happened with him points to a real problem: Government stooges are willfully ignorant of things like context, humor, irony, and site culture. They will never give any benefit of the doubt or leeway to anyone and will take shitposts 100% literally, which is why it is a terrible idea to give them any power over spaces like this one.


Look, when the FBI comes calling you best cooperate, so even though we all know he was joking, and the feds came to the same conclusion, there was no other way for it to play out _in the current political climate_. 

It's not government stooges, for those will always exist, it's the government.


----------



## irishAzoth (Sep 4, 2022)

lol cloudflare took the worst approach to this 

first they told the trans to fuck off with their privacy policy

now in under a month they go back on it. 
You have literally pissed off two sides with this


----------



## Banh Xeo (Sep 4, 2022)

Tomorrow I will be switching to another service provider for the business I work in. Fuck you cloudfags


----------



## Retink (Sep 4, 2022)

Secret Asshole said:


> The founders of any revolution are the first to go. Look at Trotsky's reward for it. A very sharp ice pick to the skull in Mexico by a commie.
> 
> There are even rumors Stalin killed Lenin.


The Night of Long Knives happens in every revolution, whether it's Germany, Russia, or China. Idealists are no longer useful when the new party needs to establish rule of law over their new subjects.

Really the revolution that resulted in American independence is so exceptionally unique that I don't think people understand that it's remembered not because of America's success but because of how the founding fathers weren't just doing it as a cheap power grab.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 4, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Look, when the FBI comes calling you best cooperate, so even though we all know he was joking, and the feds came to the same conclusion, there was no other way for it to play out _in the current political climate_.
> 
> It's not government stooges, for those will always exist, it's the government.


Absolutely. Josh handled the situation 100% correctly. It's just kinda ridiculous that it had to happen in the first place, and worrying that the feds can come down on your entire operation over a single shitpost.


----------



## Shart (Sep 4, 2022)

crows in guns said:


> Why cant the tranny leave us in peace.


"If I can't be a woman, NO ONE will be happy!"


----------



## Local Degenerate (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm gonna play devils advocate here, because it's fun. Once Keffals bunch of fuckboy retards swatted a member of the gub mint, it suddenly because *way* harder to stick to their guns. It's easy to stand your ground against a bunch of bathtub troons. Less so against people with actual power, who can, at best, make it far harder to run your business. As much as this is a bastion of free speech, it's pretty hard to make that case to normies. Especially when we have addresses and shit on here. Yes, you and I all know that we do nothing more than use Google, but most normies would call that doxing. 

It's easy to sit here and say they should've pissed off the government under the same people well known for making people disappear, and has literal felons in their midst, but I don't think any one of us with something to lose would've been able to step up.  One reason, all shitposts aside, Josh is actually pretty admirable for not only keeping his name and face out there, but sticking to his guns so hard, both fingers in the air. Glory to the dear sneeder. 

All that being said, fuck you Cloudflare, at least send a message, or fucking *try*.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 4, 2022)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> View attachment 3677899


Who the fuck is this guy and why should I give a fuck about him?


----------



## Moths (Sep 4, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Who the fuck is this guy and why should I give a fuck about him?


Hes an ex kgb agent that defected to america I believe and a guy interviewed him about kgb tactics and explains how they would demoralize and destabilise countries and pretty much exactly hits all the beats The West is going through today

Actually a good watch you can find it on jewtube if you search ex kgb interview or some shit edit: ninja'd below


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sep 4, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Who the fuck is this guy and why should I give a fuck about him?


Yuri Bezmenov was a Soviet informant and KGB operative who defected to the United States in the early 70s. In an 1984 interview with G. Edward Griffin titled “Deception Was My Job”, he laid out the four stages of “ideological subversion” created by radical Marxists to indoctrinate and weaken nations from within.


----------



## Resunoit (Sep 4, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Who the fuck is this guy and why should I give a fuck about him?


You don’t know who Yuri Bezmenov is?


----------



## Ridley (Sep 4, 2022)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Local Degenerate (Sep 4, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> I don't know where this threat of violence thing came from. I don't want to hurt or kill anyone I just want to make horribly offensive jokes and laugh at how offensive things are. If they don't like it then they shouldn't read it. But I also am uncomfortable with the power shift that puts child abusers on a pedestal while treating me like I committed a hate crime because I think the word tranny is funny. It's pretty uncomfortable that these people think I should be hurt or killed when all I'm doing is laughing on an internet forum at the public information they put out themselves, yet we're the ones who are considered violent.


You know what's wild? The trannys acting like is what *causes* actual transphobes. Dangerous ones. 

Let's take the farms for an example, right? Let's just say we had some autists here. I know, I know, hard to believe, but let's just say. That autist might have desperately needed the farms to help him find community and friendship, things that would make him want to not go TNTing other peoples houses in minecraft. By taking away this autists security blanket, and telling him it was because of troons, well, guess he has someone to hate, huh?

Hell, if we *are* this dangerous hive of scum and villany, wouldn't having us all strapped to our silly new Zealand website be better than forcing us all outside?


----------



## El Goblina (Sep 4, 2022)

Without double standards, Cloudflare wouldn't have standards at all!


----------



## How do I log in? (Sep 4, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> I'm much more mad about them because they released that statement yesterday and then LIED ABOUT THE FUCKING SITE so they could cuck out and avoid admitting they just have no balls.
> 
> Just take down the site right away if you're gonna instead of being a dishonest fuck about it all.
> 
> And I guess they're fucking camping on the domain now?? I hope Null can get it back.


The worst part is this happened within hours of the tranny hate brigade piling onto old tweets from 2014 made by a woman who worked at Cloudflare, was Matthew Prince's friend, and _died._ He called these things "revolting" to their faces.

Then he turned around and sided with pedophilic tranny groomers.


----------



## Moths (Sep 4, 2022)

Local Degenerate said:


> You know what's wild? The trannys acting like is what *causes* actual transphobes. Dangerous ones.
> 
> Let's take the farms for an example, right? Let's just say we had some autists here. I know, I know, hard to believe, but let's just say. That autist might have desperately needed the farms to help him find community and friendship, things that would make him want to not go TNTing other peoples houses in minecraft. By taking away this autists security blanket, and telling him it was because of troons, well, guess he has someone to hate, huh?
> 
> Hell, if we *are* this dangerous hive of scum and villany, wouldn't having us all strapped to our silly new Zealand website be better than forcing us all outside?


But if they caused all these evil transphobes underground into secret discord cells without the cat wranglers to keep the excited retards at bay out of sight is out of mind right?


----------



## byuu (Sep 4, 2022)

Local Degenerate said:


> That autist might have desperately needed the farms to help him find community and friendship,


Then he was already beyond help.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 4, 2022)

AmazingEagle said:


> I felt like I was losing brain cells while reading this.
> 
> View attachment 3676965
> 
> ...


Yer it’s so infuriating it’s blood boiling.

_“We made a public statement three days ago that we’re going to allow the kiwi farms to stay up and give a bunch a good reasons why“

“ The kiwi Farms made lots of death threats at us because of our stance of… letting them stay up…?” _


It’s so asinine, obviously what happened was Cloudflare made a public statement about why the farms should stay up.
So in retaliation, all the discord kittens decided to just make a bunch of death threats saying that from the Kiwi farms. 

How does this keep working? It’s exactly the same as when apparently somebody swatteed  Marjorie Taylor green and the swatter he was from the farms. Like what logical sense does that make? Why would a website which is already constantly under attack and has to fight it’s corner to stay up would invite that kind of trouble (regardless that it’s 100% against site policy to do anything like that).



Well it’s good to know that if you want cloud flair to take a website down all you have to do is get enough people to pretend to be the target websites users and make death threats at them.

 Terrorism always wins


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Sep 4, 2022)

Look I don't give a fuck about Keffals or any other trans people, I just want to gossip about Sammy Bushart in peace.


----------



## Moths (Sep 4, 2022)

Resign matthew the troons demand more blood for your lax response for a sacrifice


----------



## deso2y (Sep 4, 2022)

Shart said:


> basically silicon valley has been infiltrated by troons.


It's silicon(e) ditch now, chud.


----------



## Not a bee (Sep 4, 2022)

Funny, Cloudflare caved into the people who are _legitimately_ promoting harm and censorship against us.
The number of death threats, dox threats, and "expose" threats KF and Null has gotten is absurd. What a clown world.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Sep 4, 2022)

Cloudflare is fat and I wouldn’t have sex with it.


----------



## Every Crook and Nanny (Sep 4, 2022)

So, all this had done was expose just how cucked CloudFlare truly is? 

Congrats on your 'win', Twatter mob?


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Sep 4, 2022)

Josh I will ruin my credit score for you Bro just let me know how to do it brah right now!


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 4, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> How does this keep working? It’s exactly the same as when apparently somebody swatted Marjorie Taylor green and the swatter he was from the farms. Like what logical sense does that make? Why would a website which is already constantly under attack and has to fight it’s corner to stay up would invite that kind of trouble (regardless that it’s 100% against site policy to do anything like that).


if one day 80% of americans woke up and randomly decided that black people were evil, cloudflare would start taking down BLM sites and making statements about how much they hate black people. companies don't have morals or standards, they only exist to make money, and they often make money through pandering to what they think the public is like. if 1000 people on twitter start shitting a storm saying that kiwi farms is the reincarnation of adolf hitler, then cloudflare will assume that's what the majority of their users are and take down kiwi farms.


----------



## zimzam88 (Sep 4, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> if 1000 people on twitter start shitting a storm saying that kiwi farms is the reincarnation of adolf hitler, then cloudflare will assume that's what the majority of their users are and take down kiwi farms.


This is the crazy part though, they must know that a bunch of twitter spergs aren't representative of their customer base and certainly aren't an accurate representation of society as a whole. They would lose zero dollars just ignoring them and letting it blow over in a couple weeks.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't let Cloudflare live rent free in your heads. 

If anything, this is a win for the Farms. Cloudflare isn't as big and mighty as they think they are. Something about an emporer and some clothes springs to mind. 

We're still here. So let's just keep on shitposting and laughing at retards as per normal. As an added bonus, we now have a new bunch of retards to laugh at thanks to the shenanigans of a mentally ill Canadian man and his IRL re-enactment of those Carmen Sandiego games many of us played we were kids. 

Kiwi Farms always wins.


----------



## Sammich (Sep 4, 2022)

One of these days the tide is going to turn, I really thought it was the start of this when cloudflare stood up, and sort of admitted they fucked up by caving before.  
Just let down in these faggots, but that's the way of this internet shit, the internet i enjoyed 20-25 years ago is dead adn buried, and i don't think it's coming back.   Fuck you prince, you fucking faggot.


----------



## Hepativore (Sep 4, 2022)

Day of the Cope said:


> Nah, the normies have updated current_thing.exe and only care about "muh student loan gibs".


Well, this might put us on the radar for all of the censor-happy tech companies. After all, look at how politicians and tech bros joined together to shut down places like RT America even if they had nothing to do with the Russia/Ukraine war, just because they were a Russian media company.

Granted, this is an extreme scenario, but those that hate us and want us gone might try capitalizing on anti-Russia propaganda as their next strategy to get us blocked.


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 4, 2022)

zimzam88 said:


> This is the crazy part though, they must know that a bunch of twitter spergs aren't representative of their customer base and certainly aren't an accurate representation of society as a whole. They would lose zero dollars just ignoring them and letting it blow over in a couple weeks.


we're talking about a major company in the 21st century. high paying positions are rewarded to friends and family of investors who are not qualified for the job, the investors themselves have so little foresight that they can't passed their own nose, there are so many employees that, even using multiplication, it would take 6 straight hours to count https://www.cloudflare.com/people/ (https://archive.ph/rq6Bo), there's a hundred positions that are desperately needed that will never be filled because it requires you to be overqualified and underpaid (many of them conveniently don't mention the salary or per hour) https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/jobs/ (https://archive.ph/uoQmK), they're probably one of those companies that are constantly in the red and will randomly go bankrupt out of nowhere if they stumble slightly, the list goes on. 

i've personally seen stuff like this happen and heard about this stuff dozens of times. i've seen stores that make millions of dollars a year that still decide to pinch pennies, and they end up going under even though they have 0 competition and everyone buys stuff from them. just because a company is making millions a year in profits DOES NOT mean they're being run by smart people.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 4, 2022)

Its honestly kinda hilarious.

The Twitter hashtag celebrating this is just angry people. They will never be satisified and Cloudflare hate will continue.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks keffals now I will will learn about the dark net and how to assassinate trannies through TOR THANK YOU LUCAS also this is an obvious joke you idiot the internet isn’t srs bizness


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 4, 2022)

irishAzoth said:


> lol cloudflare took the worst approach to this
> 
> first they told the trans to fuck off with their privacy policy
> 
> ...


Not even a month - _three fucking days_.


----------



## Gangstalker #32194 (Sep 4, 2022)

Long-term, the most significant thing about all of this is that Cloudflare has damaged it's reputation by saying one thing and then doing another, it will not be able to get that trust back. That trust is their bread and butter. 

Owners of sites that host odious or offensive content, or even the ones who hate KF, chug gallons of pozzed Los Angeles semen from the corporate-state cock every second of every day, and maintain a sanitized online experience, will see this and wonder if the money they pay for DDoS protection will still be worth paying if something unexpected happens and that protection is taken away with little to no warning.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 4, 2022)

So fedposting is an imminent threat to human life, but telling vulnerable populations how to brew hormones in their bathtub to inject into their bodies is absolutely safe?


----------



## Retink (Sep 4, 2022)

Not a rat said:


> Funny, Cloudflare caved into the people who are _legitimately_ promoting harm and censorship against us.
> The number of death threats, dox threats, and "expose" threats KF and Null has gotten is absurd. What a clown world.


There's a very short story that always stuck in my mind, by the guy who inspired Lovecraft, and I think it's apt in this case. It's one of those things that seems very timeless. 



> There, where the throng was thickest in the street, I stood with Pierrot. All eyes were turned on me.
> 
> “What are they laughing at?” I asked, but he grinned, dusting the chalk from my black cloak. “I cannot see; it must be something droll, perhaps an honest thief!”
> 
> ...


----------



## Haywire (Sep 4, 2022)

This was a real disappointment. I thought Cloudflare had thicker skin than a few vocal Twitter idiots. Got to love the security company that runs when security work is needed.

Honestly, this is a really unique problem the forums hasn't seen: there's multiple parties, they are organized, and they have influence and resources the farms doesn't have (nor can get due to monetization issues). Some even break the law, but the farms is constrained to stay within the law. The DDoS attacks were shady and under-the-radar by jilted individuals but with limited resources. Melinda Scott tried to take the site to court and drain financial resources but was incompetent once a defense was made. Yaniv had influence until they were too much of a liability to the others he used. Having this Twitter mob attacking the supporting companies the forum needs is a tough nut to crack. Even if Lucas found Christ tomorrow and stopped being a shit person, there's still a group that can be organized and do significant damage to the site and any infrastructure supporting it. 

The first issue is dealing with the false flagging: obviously there's some bad seeds here, like every site, that the Twitter mob is highlighting and calling a representation of KF. It sticks to the farms, unlike the livestream serial killing from Facebook live not being the responsibility of Facebook or other similar tragedies. Bad optics sell really well to the low-IQ account holders they're using as a weapon. Yet, Lucas has admitted to illegal activity and is suspected of worse, with evidence from their own online voice. Discrediting Lucas with their own words seems to not have any sway, unlike Yaniv. If we had some amount of legal leverage, maybe it would be sustainable to pursue fiscal damages through liability in court similar to the Westboro Baptist Church, but we'd be no better than the Twitter mob if we tried those methods nor would that fix this in a timely manner.

Complete speculation, but I wonder if Cloudflare's issue isn't the BS threats they claim to have read on the farms, but one that was directed at one of their own from the Twitter side. The post from Matthew Prince was rather vague:

`"However, the rhetoric on the Kiwifarms site and specific, targeted threats have escalated over the last 48 hours to the point that we believe there is an unprecedented emergency and immediate threat to human life unlike we have previously seen from Kiwifarms or any other customer before."`

They could report it to the cops, capitulate now, and have law enforcement investigate. Or maybe it's the MTG threat they are required to address. Hard to say what the tipping point was with so many enemies, but if we hope law enforcement deals with it, and they actually do, it could be years before we see results. Years of debt the farms can't deal with.


----------



## Land of Noz (Sep 4, 2022)

How is everyone accessing the site? I thought it was "taken down". I saw someone post a different kiwifarms address and clicked it and it worked. Is that address not supported by Cloudflare or something? Or does it just point to a different IP than the one cloudflare controls? Surprised that this addy hasn't been ddosed, that's why I didn't want to post the address


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone with public info you don’t want out there? Call it an emergency life problem.


----------



## Land of Noz (Sep 4, 2022)

Haywire said:


> This was a real disappointment. I thought Cloudflare had thicker skin than a few vocal Twitter idiots. Got to love the security company that runs when security work is needed.
> 
> Honestly, this is a really unique problem the forums hasn't seen: there's multiple parties, they are organized, and they have influence and resources the farms doesn't have (nor can get due to monetization issues). Some even break the law, but the farms is constrained to stay within the law.


This is the definition of anarcho-tyranny. Laws for thee but not for me. Enemies can literally drug and groom children, organize mobs to create fake accounts on here and post death threats, petition cloudflare to stop protecting the site. But if KF tries to do anything on it's own or go after the people attacking the site, all of a sudden it's a serious problem and just more justification for the site to be shut down


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Sep 4, 2022)

Land of Noz said:


> How is everyone accessing the site? I thought it was "taken down". I saw someone post a different kiwifarms address and clicked it and it worked. Is that address not supported by Cloudflare or something? Or does it just point to a different IP than the one cloudflare controls? Surprised that this addy hasn't been ddosed, that's why I didn't want to post the address


afaik .NET is the one done by CloudFlare, .RU is done by by DDoS-GUARD


----------



## FunPosting101 (Sep 4, 2022)

I agree with the OP, fuck Cloudfare, they are a bunch of spineless little cowards.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 4, 2022)

Land of Noz said:


> How is everyone accessing the site? I thought it was "taken down". I saw someone post a different kiwifarms address and clicked it and it worked. Is that address not supported by Cloudflare or something? Or does it just point to a different IP than the one cloudflare controls? Surprised that this addy hasn't been ddosed, that's why I didn't want to post the address


The .net address is blocked.  The .ru address is covered by a different service and still works.

Yet I have my worries about how long that will last - not least of which being the fact that it is a .ru address.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 4, 2022)

Game of Moans said:


> Imagine being a company and having 30,000 mentally ill degenerates calling your call centers, mobbing your social media, and destroying your public and business relations; costing your business 10s of thousands of dollars every day, and all you have to do is remove 1 website that makes you no money from your services. I would do the same thing if I was the company.



Tell me you are a spinless piece of shit just using more words.


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 4, 2022)

Let’s make a thread on Matthew Prince and his coworkers


----------



## LaxerBRO (Sep 4, 2022)

My thought on the Cloudflare matter:

I came to to this site an atypical manner, namely when r/RightWingLGBT was banned. My politics are not what one would traditionally define as rightwing republican but more rightwing libertarian. But, as the years progressed I found my libertarian views more and more ostracized not from the MAGA crowd but from the left.

My values as shaped by my adolescents was to pursue truth no matter where it may lead, regardless of how much peer pressure is applied. This worked well for a while before resisting peer pressure was replaced with the nebulous _community standards _of contemporary social media. My dispassionate approach to most matters is being replaced with calls to participate in my two minutes of hate or I am viewed suspect. Worse, such slander and histrionics is being used to silence those that disagree with the politically correct narrative based on pure allegations. One cannot even question a belief before we are asked to adopt it save allegation of some moral defect.

Now, we see one of the few remaining bastions of what the old internet was under attack. While I hope this site can weather this assault, it seems that conditions are only getting worse. Currently, their are machinations in place to attack this site , in its current form, used specific portions of Russian law. As I sit here now, I am experiencing an unpleasant sense of Deja vu. I am sure many here have experienced it, this is the same feeling when the cowboy realized their was no more frontier. That an integral part of his self identity was dying. Those that come after him will never see the world as he saw it. They may read about the frontier, but rarely will it be from his experiences but from urbanites that seek to document it with through their lens.

Eventually, what I fear may come to pass. When most of the internet is a sanitized version of itself, akin to the transformation of Times Square from seediness to "stardom". Perhaps we will be like that cowboy in 10 years time, when their stories of frontier life sounds alien to a newer generation. They may know that society has changed and even wrong but they will have no way to convey this experience to other that are not like him. My fear is we become like him. While our opinions may be the truth they are relegated to fewer and fewer websites. Like the cowboy trying to find a saloon with people like him, websites that allow our extent of speech grow more limited as the years tick on. As this occurs, beliefs that threaten political correctness and the current favored group is push further and further out of public consciousness.

If this is every achieved, members of the general public may know that something is in fact wrong but have limited ways to actualize it. In the constant pressure of the paradigm to be accepted they may conform. Those that remain steadfast, well this is the fate that awaits them:


----------



## Pringles Can (Sep 4, 2022)

All I wanted to do was laugh at weird retards who have less of a life then I do. And now I'm a war criminal according to trannies. Life sucks man. Life sucks.


----------



## Sugriva (Sep 4, 2022)

The troon cries out in pain as it strikes you.


----------



## Trianon (Sep 4, 2022)

The part of Cloudflare's statement that's most bizarre to me is how they almost justify KF's motives: "_*Feeling attacked*_, users of the site became even more aggressive." 

This is mind-reading.
It's a weirdly intimate, anthropological view of a site they supposedly don't have to watch.
It's also oddly sympathetic and _almost seems to blame the "aggressive" rhetoric on Cloudflare's own inability to protect KF. _
Then we get: "Over the last two weeks, we have proactively reached out to law enforcement in multiple jurisdictions highlighting what we believe are potential criminal acts and imminent threats to human life that were posted to the site."
It refers to "users" plural, and suggests the "rhetoric" over the past two weeks is responsible, not the one bomb post. And it doesn't suggest the worry was over harsh emails sent to CF but things that are on the site. So someone has given them a compendium of posts they believe are threats, some of which may have been deleted quickly, but maybe some of which are still up and are clearly not illegal or threatening. 
It's really the worst PR statement I've ever read because it's so vague and takes no stance at all. If it really had to be pushed through legal and PR departments, they did a horrible job. It feels petty and personal instead of clear and cool.


----------



## Dreamland (Sep 4, 2022)

I like how the old blogpost from the CEO also warned that whenever they previously banned a site (and promised to never do it again) they received a ton of government requests from china, iran, saudi-arabia etc. asking to ban other sites quoting the precedents that Cloudflare themselves had made. They will get to expect a new wave of these letters now that they shown to have failed to close the floodgates.

Personally i'm glad that MITMflare and their FBI handlers stopped sniffing the wire. CDN providers, especially ones that promise to protect you against DDoS attacks hosted within their own network are a blight on society and the more business they lose, the more decentral/distributed services become a reality.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Sep 4, 2022)

Surely the twitter mob will not feel emboldened by this and try to deplatform another site they don't like. Surely.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 4, 2022)

Game of Moans said:


> Imagine being a company and having 30,000 mentally ill degenerates calling your call centers, mobbing your social media, and destroying your public and business relations; costing your business 10s of thousands of dollars every day, and all you have to do is remove 1 website that makes you no money from your services. I would do the same thing if I was the company. Kiwifarms will survive but these "activists" are already targeting other sites like 4chan, and I really don't see any ways to combat this other than solutions that, if spoken about, would get this website in more trouble. (perfectly nonviolent and friendly solutions of course)


Yeah paying a security company that will not protect you when it's most needed is an infallible business strategy.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Sep 4, 2022)

I was just thinking about how convenient the timing for all this chaos is... *Right before a US mid term election. How convenient.* Just like how Biden waited until now to make all that millennial college debt magically disappear.
Too convenient in my view. This site is deemed "dangerous" to the powers that be, because WE call their shit out.


----------



## gata (Sep 4, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> Not to go off topic, but can we honestly talk about that incident for a second? Mods and Null are absolutely right to punish fedposting (never give feds rope to hang you with), but Sig was very obviously joking. It was a retarded overreaction with clear political bias on the part of the feds.
> 
> If what Sig said was a credible threat, then so is every time someone posts the 4210 Wolfetown Rd copypasta and every time some Twitter tranny who wouldn't so much as give Richard Spencer a dirty look if they ran into him says "Punch a Nazi".
> 
> I don't mean to white knight Sig or whatever, but what happened with him points to a real problem: Government stooges are willfully ignorant of things like context, humor, irony, and site culture. They will never give any benefit of the doubt or leeway to anyone and will take shitposts 100% literally, which is why it is a terrible idea to give them any power over spaces like this one.


This why talking in minecraft terms is better for fedposting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Does anyone have a good explanation of why troons have such outsized political clout?


Two part reasons.

One is the simple logistics. They really do almost nothing but sit online. This is why there are so many transgender mods in general. Online isn't a supplement to their life, it is central to their life.

Second is political protection. You can get away with a lot of shit if you are trans. I first noticed it with a certain tv debate where the transgender zoey turr threatened ben shapiro with bodily harm because he asked what her/his chromosomes were and everybody including host fell over themselves to defend the threat. The same person also did doxing and calling for harassment on twitter and the posts never got removed even after being mass reported.

Personally I experienced each of my new youtube channels got removed for the simple crime of having a pepe avatar a couple of years back. I kept trying new variations and it kept being removed. Until I just gave it a "transpepe" name and put a mrs pacman bowtie on its head and that one never got removed.

Transgenders are at the top of the progressive stack. They're ordained priests who have proven their commitment to progressive culture war by maiming themselves permanently. So you have multiple groups kowtowing to them. Those in charge see them as eunuchs that will do their bidding by virtue of necessity; there generally is no way back. The common folk fall into two categories of either being in blind denial or scared because they've seen what it's done to others.

The result is that these two groups together make it complete political poison for the left to oppose anything any transgender does (unless it's specifically to oppose leftist goals).

This also means it becomes attractive to be trans for the sociopathic the same way that politics, police or anything with a modicum of power attracts the sociopaths, but this barrier of entry is even lower.


----------



## 90theguy (Sep 4, 2022)

Cloudflare are a bunch of little bitches, they really folded because of the 41% Battalion and some obvious fed being a retard. I thought they wouldn't fold like this, but alas they're just like the rest of them


----------



## 6MillionCoofs (Sep 4, 2022)

Game of Moans said:


> Imagine being a company and having 30,000 mentally ill degenerates calling your call centers, mobbing your social media, and destroying your public and business relations; costing your business 10s of thousands of dollars every day, and all you have to do is remove 1 website that makes you no money from your services. I would do the same thing if I was the company.


So would any company honestly. The issue is not that they boot you out it is that they clearly lie about the reason for booting you while pretending to have ethics and morals. And then insist this does not set at precedent and then going onto admit the other times they done this after already having admitted that after the other times they got worried that everyone saw it as setting a precedent and acted so.

All of which could be avoided if they were were just honest and said hypocritical and would do whatever they want whenever and not hide behind rules.


----------



## Providence (Sep 4, 2022)

I'd be interested to hear a legal take on CF blocking access via a personal statement from the company that includes advertising for their service. Its quite a bit of free advertising they've taken advantage of, on the back of a customer.

I'd also like to know how many "credible" threats were posted yesterday on Craigslist, Twitter,  Instagram, Facebook, Reddit, etc. How many murders have been streamed live on Facebook? How many suicides? This is special targeting.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 4, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Two part reasons.
> 
> One is the simple logistics. They really do almost nothing but sit online. This is why there are so many transgender mods in general. Online isn't a supplement to their life, it is central to their life.
> 
> ...


Here's an interesting historical parallel - Eunuchs in Ancient China.


> Eunuchs were powerful political players in ancient Chinese government. Originating as trusted slaves in the royal household they were ambitious to use their favoured position to gain political power. Advising the emperor from within the palace and blocking the access of officials to their ruler, the eunuchs were eventually able to acquire noble titles themselves, form a bureaucracy to rival the state's and even select and remove emperors of their choosing. Their influence on government would result in the falling of dynasties and last right up to the 17th century CE.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Here's an interesting historical parallel - Eunuchs in Ancient China.


Yes, it has some parallels, but two important differences are this:

1. Transgenders are not a universal middleman for the powerful the way chinese eunuchs were, it's more a case of where average people are either scared or blind to do something about it. Chinese Eunuchs had the real power of being middlemen, but there are plenty of non-transgender middlemen. The simple nature of the internet also makes it piss easy to override any middlemen and get directly in contact for those in power or to check the work they do. So their status as middlemen could fall from one day to the next if people decide to not listen to them. Whereas for Chinese emperors, they'd lose their eyes and ears immediately.

2. Eunuchs had their status inflicted on them directly instead of the modern transgender who do so "voluntarily".

I say voluntarily, but there are a lot of soft influences towards it. For one, it is a license to get away with heinous shit. More importantly masculinity is vilified and there is even a pervasive chemical push towards it. Sperm count and quality has been decreasing for about 5 decades with barely any research into the causes (or solutions). This was actually the inspiration for "children of men" novel, where no more male fertility worldwide meant that the world was planning for the nadir of human life. The movie of course changed it into female infertility, showing once again the overriding mindvirus that people have. Most likely culprit are all the plastics in our food, detergent, soap. It enters our bodies even through our washed clothes. These plastics functions as estrogens (they're xenoestrogens).


----------



## alexjoneswasright (Sep 4, 2022)

I never would have expected that the only real political opinion I hold (free speech) would come under attack in such a manner when I got older.
The word disappointed doesn't even start to describe how let down I feel. It really is all about the optics isn't it? The actual size of a group doesn't matter, just how large it seems to be. I would love to see how big the Twitter mob this time around ACTUALLY was (and how many of them were bots to boost your agenda)

that's a lot of words to say fuck Cloudflare


----------



## Inebriated Med Warrior (Sep 4, 2022)

what amuse me with this #DropKiwiFarms sperg fest is what does Lucas and his fish shits thinks gonna happen?
Could you imagine the damadge of wild kiwis would do on the internet environment? Jeebus


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> 8chan at least had the synagogue shooter/some other faggot


Which was livestreamed on facebook.




Terrorist said:


> Not to go off topic, but can we honestly talk about that incident for a second? Mods and Null are absolutely right to punish fedposting (never give feds rope to hang you with), but Sig was very obviously joking. It was a retarded overreaction with clear political bias on the part of the feds.
> 
> If what Sig said was a credible threat, then so is every time someone posts the 4210 Wolfetown Rd copypasta and every time some Twitter tranny who wouldn't so much as give Richard Spencer a dirty look if they ran into him says "Punch a Nazi".
> 
> I don't mean to white knight Sig or whatever, but what happened with him points to a real problem: Government stooges are willfully ignorant of things like context, humor, irony, and site culture. They will never give any benefit of the doubt or leeway to anyone and will take shitposts 100% literally, which is why it is a terrible idea to give them any power over spaces like this one.


I considered it an obvious shitpost from a prolific shitposter, but threatening others with violence that they should threaten others with violence at a political event is possibly the dumbest shitpost to do, because it is easily taken out of context. Look at the times people got a thread and require 50 pages of interaction before they figure out they are the butt of the joke. Retards like that come here too. And one might genuinely be too schizo or dumb to genuinely feel threatened by sig's post. And what is response called for? To threaten others with gun violence.

I can see why Null complied with authorities and gave them all info on sig.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Sep 4, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Personally I experienced each of my new youtube channels got removed for the simple crime of having a pepe avatar a couple of years back. I kept trying new variations and it kept being removed. Until I just gave it a "transpepe" name and put a mrs pacman bowtie on its head and that one never got removed.



Holy shit.


----------



## SanicBlackMagic (Sep 4, 2022)

Modern_Major_General said:


> PRAISE RUSSIA
> 
> FUCK THE HOHOL PIGS





Kermit Jizz said:


> At this rate, Russia will be the freest place for Josh to host from.





Newman's Lovechild said:


> WTF I love Russia now.





amateur professional lurk said:


> wtf, i now support russia and want them to conquer ukraine. glory to the motherland.



Go now, and buy adidas tracksuits to wear in support of the new RuskieFarms.  GLORY TO THE MOTHERLAND!



Bismyth said:


> It's more that the troon shit came from Obama legalzing the American government being able to openly use propaganda on American citizens again around 2013, that's when the troon shit went into overdrive. They're literal glowfaggots.



Im interested in reading this lore, care to point to some sources?  



Gamercat said:


> View attachment 3677116






Wrong part of the horse bud, FTFY.  



SteelPlatedHeart said:


> This got me pretty good, not gonna lie.
> View attachment 3677393
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lilithlovett/status/1566224158819696641



HE-SHE CANT KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH IT!


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 4, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Here's an interesting historical parallel - Eunuchs in Ancient China.


If you think about it Eunochs are the ultimate slaves. They have no future, and therefore no past. They are in no danger to cuck the elite. They exist in a perpetual state of inferiority superiority complex due to being half of a man.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Sep 4, 2022)

Who knew the noble kiwi was secretly a phoenix?

I'll never get this deplatforming shit. Sure you can take away a groups method of easy communication but you will never get rid of the thoughts in peoples heads. They will always find a way to communicate but once you take away the platform you can easily monitor you send them off to places you cannot. If someone really is gonna blow up someones house (which is really gay and you should not do that, wtf is wrong with you?) I don't think it makes much of a difference wether or not this person can announce it on a gossip forum - but at least you can act upon it if that retard announces it publicly.

Somehow trannies talking about raping and killing TERFs on Twitter is "just talk" but some glowie saying he's totally gonna do something is a credible threat and needs eradication. Which way is it?

I used to be tolerant. Then I learned about the shit trannies are up to and changed my mind on them. For that I was branded an evil bigot nazi TERF and banned. The only place I could go to just talk about these things, my worries, my frustrations, freely are places like the farms. If I hadn't been driven out of all the other places I wouldn't even know about this website. 

Obligatory "who radicalized you?" - "you did"


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Sep 4, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> If you think about it Eunochs are the ultimate slaves. They have no future, and therefore no past. They are in no danger to cuck the elite. They exist in a perpetual state of inferiority superiority complex due to being half of a man.


But that's what trans are. Half gender.


----------



## keytar solo (Sep 4, 2022)

Matthew Prince has a spine made of jello and I would not have sex with him


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

Bismyth said:


> It's more that the troon shit came from Obama legalzing the American government being able to openly use propaganda on American citizens again around 2013





SanicBlackMagic said:


> Im interested in reading this lore, care to point to some sources?


He's talking about the repeal of the smith-mundt act. That required the open propaganda by the US government, like voice of america to only be available outside of US borders.

Of course there was domestic government propaganda as well while it was in place (see cia operation nightengale took place while the law was in place, for example). It just wasn't legal to do so, and the repeal made it legal.









						U.S. Repeals Propaganda Ban, Spreads Government-Made News to Americans
					

For decades, a so-called anti-propaganda law prevented the U.S. government's mammoth broadcasting arm from delivering programming to American audiences.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Sun Sucker (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, I don't even know if this matters at all (probably not) but I need to get this off my chest somehow.

I don't hate trans people. More specifically, I don't hate trans people who mind their fucking business. I don't hate trans people who understand that taking synthetic cross-sex hormones and/or having surgeries do not transform them into the biological equivalent of their chosen identity. I don't even have a problem with the retarded theybies as long as I'm speaking to one of them that understands biological sex is a reality and not the creation of "the fascist, racist, patriarchal system". I'll accommodate their pronouns in the public space if they simply do not force their fucking viewpoint down my throat. And if they try to do that I do my best not to cause a fucking commotion and just cut contact with them afterward.

Who I do hate are the people who are openly fucking LARPing as a biological sex for their blatant fetish. The Kevin Gibes, Ripley Raviolis, Kind Kinksters of the world. Who I do hate are the people that openly see woman/manhood as mainly just a half-assed social and sexual function, going into deeper and deeper depths to chase their unattainable bliss, making fools of themselves in public online spaces, and then having the gall to tout themselves as beacons of love, acceptance, and kindness.

I hate people like Keffals even more. To the point that even thinking about their actions makes my blood boil. Helping distribute homemade cross-sex hormones to FUCKING MINORS IS A FUCKING CRIME. They are ACTIVELY ruining the lives of confused, lost, depressed kids who think they need to mutilate their genitals or take synthetic sex hormones (both of which have incredibly high risks, the former option more immediately so) because they don't like their breasts or the way their natural genitalia looks or they just want to be androgynous but the general culture doesn't allow for that anymore and immediately forces you under the "non-binary" label that is under the "trans umbrella".

I'm here because the only public space left that allows me to talk or listen to people talk about such issues is Kiwi Farms. I'm here because the only site that effectively documents the horrors of SRS surgeries is here. I'm here, because I can NOT talk about the experience I had with a trans-identified male acting out in an increasingly depraved fashion and slowly losing every part of his former personality throughout the four years of his hormone therapy, anywhere else but here. I'm here because I experienced an actual female friend legitimately thinking and expressing that J.K Rowling, a woman talking about her domestic abuse experiences and how that related to her fears of female-only spaces being occupied by trans-identified males, should "shut up on Twitter" because the aforementioned trans-identified male was upset about it.

I'm here because the great churning machine of trans medicine and surgery is making too many people way too much money. These people, Keffals and their child victims on Twitter, on Catboy Ranch, or the people in the online sphere formed around the Tranch, are the sacred cows for this machine. They are protected because they are life-long patients or have the potential to become such. They NEED to be "validated" and "accepted" in all their mental and physical ruin because every penis sock smushed into each male pelvis, and every arm sausage hanging over a mangled but still unmistakably female vagina, is money, and the corrupt academic system working overtime to pump out meaningless, customer satisfaction form-esque study after study to back them up wants people like us fucking gone.

Cloudflare chose to become a part of this system. Every single fucking person working for them knows goddamn well that that glowie post would never have gone public if the person that wrote it didn't take a screenshot of it immediately after posting it. It was removed like it would have been on every other fucking website that Cloudflare hosts. They know this just as well as we do or else we wouldn't have gotten that public explanation that managed to say less than nothing in multiple paragraphs.

I don't know what will happen to the site. All I know is countless people here, including me, are here because there is nowhere else left where we can simply say what we think. I don't want trans people to die, I don't want trans people to suffer, all I want is a community that understands that the conversation around what "being trans" is heavily and artificially altered by every single mainstream source there is, whether academic or just day-to-day media, and I find that here.

To sum up, go fuck yourself, Cloudflare.


----------



## Faggot Hunter Sanji (Sep 4, 2022)

The troon pipeline is a disease and has put me off of mainstream communities. The farms is literally the only platform I can think of where I can clown on it and it wouldn't be a problem. Cloudware have seriously shot themselves in the foot by caving in all because some idiot here made a baseless threat.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

Sun Sucker said:


> all I want is for


...well?


----------



## Sun Sucker (Sep 4, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> ...well?


Pressed enter too early lmao. Edited now.


----------



## ResidentHousepet (Sep 4, 2022)

Why bite the hand that sneeds? They will not stop until they control your every action, and you will hang the flag - Cisizen. Low effort jokes aside this was pretty gay Cloudflare and it doesn't take a genius to see that capitulation was a path that pleased no-one, and ultimately changed nothing.


----------



## Xyluz (Sep 4, 2022)

Why would I use a company which caves to crying complainers ALL the time? 
Can I just shut down my competitor who uses Cloudflare if I just cry long and hard enough? And fake some data where it say s "I'll totally kill this guy, you guys, please don't tell anyone about my illegal activities, that's totally legit" to remove Cybersecurty? 

How is this good for business, Matthew?  Proving to be unreliable can not be good for your company, no matter how hard you cope.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't expect heroism or principles from a corporation, they are incentivized to be cowards, weather vanes and followers because its bad to stick out in the wrong way for them. When they finally get big enough to fight back they are already an arm of the machine that fed them. People fight (for or against) revolutions and corporations are not people.


----------



## Bismyth (Sep 4, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> It's a 2020 account that wasn't active till a month ago with 1 post in the CWC forum and the other 42 in the keffals thread. The post was deletedly nearly instantly, yet within 10 minutes of it being posted Keffals had contacted CF, CF pulled the plug, and articles (which you can find in A&N right now) were being posted. Also it's notable that Keffals removed the quote/reply portion of the post which he accidently revealed before indicating he has an account here. This was so obviously coordinated, it glows more than nuclear blast.


It was a pretty obvious low effort glowfaggot troon shitpost op, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 4, 2022)

Resunoit said:


> You don’t know who Yuri Bezmenov is?


I know him but not his face


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 4, 2022)

Xyluz said:


> Why would I use a company which caves to crying complainers ALL the time?
> Can I just shut down my competitor who uses Cloudflare if I just cry long and hard enough? And fake some data where it say s "I'll totally kill this guy, you guys, please don't tell anyone about my illegal activities, that's totally legit" to remove Cybersecurty?
> 
> How is this good for business, Matthew?  Proving to be unreliable can not be good for your company, no matter how hard you cope.


It isn't and the retard correctly laid out 3 fucking days ago how it was a bad idea for them to drop 8chan and The Daily Stormer, because even governments used their exact same language to convince them to drop NGOs that Cloudflare agrees with.
Every company that is not openly troon-friendly, which are still quite a few mid range ones, will think twice about using Cloudflare now.
And what about national conflicts, what about Poland or Hungary, who are not LGBT friendly and quite nationalistic, or Italy which might get a Right-Wing government soon, as the first major European country in decades, will they have to be afraid that Cloudflare drops literally all of their corporations, like they considered doing in Russia?

This will damage them in the long run, I am sure of it. It might even rob them of their dominant place in their market.


----------



## Hyro (Sep 4, 2022)

Having trouble accessing the site in the UK and had to use the onion link, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Flatline (Sep 4, 2022)

Hyro said:


> in the UK


Seems like you have bigger problems.


----------



## lemonsensei (Sep 4, 2022)

Seriously, fuck Cloudflare. All my homies hate Cloudflare.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 4, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> For the record, here's what Matthew Prince (aka DakotaEast) said on hackernews with regards to this:
> View attachment 3677069
> In short, Prince decided that rather than let law enforcement contact Josh and handle this like they always had, they instead would become law enforcement themselves because letting the actual legal authorities do their job "would take to long."
> 
> To repeat what I said on Poast, the biggest problem facing the internet is that all the major chokepoints are controlled by Silicon Valley corps., and the people in charge of those Silicon Valley corps. all think they're smarter than everyone else and have a fucking God complex.


Okay, so they are compromised and an unreliable company for serious OPSEC. Good to know the -55% of their stock's ATH  will never return. Seriously, in the height of their popularity their stock was worth 200 bucks now it is barely above 50 bucks. A glance at their quarter 2 sheets shows they are overvalued when compared to similar traded companies, even at 55 bucks. I wanna see this go to 10 bucks a share.


----------



## Absolute-Despair (Sep 4, 2022)

Just more of a reason to hate trannies and trannyflare


----------



## The Feline Solution (Sep 4, 2022)

Retink said:


> Just a reminder, the mob still hates Cloudflare despite capitulation
> View attachment 3676964


Example #32213657 why you, as a company, should never bow to the whims of the mob. The only sensible reaction is to not react at all, Twitterscum are and will never be paying customers and they will find something new to get outraged about in virtually no time. All this just leads to is what @Secret Messages stated on page 1 already, only with the added bonus that any serious customer now sees that your business lacks any and all integrity. Niggers.


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Sep 4, 2022)

Not only is it inane to bow to the woke mob, since you cannot satisfy them, but it's beyond stupid to regard any and all twitter whiners and opinions as anything other than insane ramblings of an extremist subsample of the population. Troons in particular are a fraction of a percentage point of the overall population, their outbursts in the troonsphere on twitter have zero bearing on reality. As a large company, you could safely ignore every single troonpost on twitter until the end of time and nothing negative would come of it for you as a company. Just ignore them, pretend they don't exist, never engage with them at all whether to dismiss or appease. They don't have money, they don't run your major customers, they don't contribute anything of value to your or any other industry, and they are notorious for going through incredible mental gymnastics in service of playing victim.


----------



## Angry Nipple (Sep 4, 2022)

Matthew Prince is fat and I would not have sex with him. Neither he nor Cloudflare will be spared in the merge.


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (Sep 4, 2022)

Hyro said:


> Having trouble accessing the site in the UK and had to use the onion link, anyone else have this problem?


The .ru link works fine on my laptop but have to use a vpn to make it load on my phone.


----------



## Retink (Sep 4, 2022)

Hyro said:


> Having trouble accessing the site in the UK and had to use the onion link, anyone else have this problem?


the dot Ru worked for me all of yesterday and tor wasn't functional but today it's spotty on both though functional enough. I think some of it might be the ddos mitigation.


----------



## General Disarray (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't usually use a VPN 'cause who cares lol but got quite a few threats pop up recently (which hasn't happened like, ever) so I turned it on. Might wanna do that as a default if they're somehow getting individual IP's. Or maybe it's just some pajeet playing Farmville, who knows? Better safe than sorry; have been alert-free since turning on.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Sep 4, 2022)

General Disarray said:


> Don't usually use a VPN 'cause who cares lol but got quite a few threats pop up recently (which hasn't happened like, ever) so I turned it on. Might wanna do that as a default if they're somehow getting individual IP's. Or maybe it's just some pajeet playing Farmville, who knows? Better safe than sorry; have been alert-free since turning on.
> 
> View attachment 3680245View attachment 3680252


windows antivirus is shit
tl;dr your antivirus is flagging your browser. it’s a false positive


----------



## JustWant2PlayVidya (Sep 4, 2022)

General Disarray said:


> Don't usually use a VPN 'cause who cares lol but got quite a few threats pop up recently (which hasn't happened like, ever) so I turned it on. Might wanna do that as a default if they're somehow getting individual IP's. Or maybe it's just some pajeet playing Farmville, who knows? Better safe than sorry; have been alert-free since turning on.
> 
> View attachment 3680245View attachment 3680252


It's just microshit being microshit.



> A bad Microsoft Defender signature update mistakenly detects Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge, Discord, and other Electron apps as 'Win32/Hive.ZY' each time the apps are opened in Windows.
> 
> The issue started Sunday morning when Microsoft pushed out Defender signature update 1.373.1508.0 to include two new threat detections, including Behavior:Win32/Hive.ZY.



https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...-win32-hivezy-in-google-chrome-electron-apps/

 (A)


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 4, 2022)

AP has picked up the story.


----------



## D_Tractor (Sep 4, 2022)

Pooping on the sidewalk is legal in San Francisco.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Sep 4, 2022)

ForgedBlades said:


> AP has picked up the story.
> 
> View attachment 3680894


Fucking "Hate Site"?

What does that make Twitter then?


----------



## General Disarray (Sep 5, 2022)

JustWant2PlayVidya said:


> It's just microshit being microshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, thanks for that. I'm far from tech-savvy obvs lol.


----------



## JustWant2PlayVidya (Sep 5, 2022)

General Disarray said:


> Oooh, thanks for that. I'm far from tech-savvy obvs lol.


No problem. Repeated beeps from my av software would have me on edge too.


----------

